# Ho combinato un gran casino....



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti... 
Ho veramente combianoto un gran casino: io sono un ragazzo single di 33 anni, 13 anni fa ho conosciuto, per lavoro, questa ragazza splendida che ha qualche anno piu di me, tra me e lei c'è sempre stato un buon legame di amicizia e complicita, lei è sposata... Due anni fa quella bella amicizia è sfociata in un inevitabile rapporto nato per gioco progredendo ogni giorno piu passionale e forte, una vera e propria complicita, forse dettata dalla forte amicizia..
un anno fa lei è rimasta in cinta, naturalmente nella felicita abbiamo deciso di continuare pensando fosse giusto tenere nascosta la nostra relazione e quindi facendo pensare a suo marito che il figlio fosse suo.. beh.. la certezza che fosse mio non c'era... Oggi questo bambino ha tre mesi e io naturalmente vorrei avere sia lei che mio figlio.. Lei per paura di affrontare la situazione ha messo in dubbio che sia mio figlio e quindi abbiamo proceduto con un esame del dna... è mio figlio... Ci amiamo tantissimo, ma adesso è complicato saltar fuori e dire al marito, a sua mamma e a tutte le persone che la circondano una cosa simile.. Passo questi giorni a pensare come fare, non voglio perdere lei e tantomeno mio figlio...

Voi cosa fareste?

Scusate per il mattone, ma non è facile da spiegere in due parole...


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Oh Cristo! Scusa ma sono rimasta un attimo sconvolta...


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Gia... pensa come sto io...


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Gia... pensa come sto io...


Mi pare di capire che non ci sono tante alternative


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che non ci sono tante alternative


Naturalmente la cosa piu semplice per lei sarebbe che io continui a stare zitto, ma non riesco, ieri avrei voluto andare la a prendere lei e mio figlio...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

Ma lei cosa vuole?


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Lei vorrebbe stare co me, ma non sa come affrontare la situazione con tutti i conoscenti...



giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma lei cosa vuole?


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

Io penso che davvero dopo tutto questo gran casino, dovreste tirare fuori le palle... 
Scusa se sono dura, ma c'è un bambino di mezzo... E c'è un uomo che pensa di avere un figlio di tre mesi... La vostra incapacità di gestire le situazioni vi ha messi in questo casino... Mi sembra che ora non possiate più davvero permetetrvelo...
E poi, cristo, vi amate, avete un bambino e vi terrorizza dirlo a mammà? Lo posso capire, ma non tanto da lasciar passare i mesi della gravidanza e poi altri ancora...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe stare co me, ma non sa come affrontare la situazione con tutti i conoscenti...


E' davvero una situazione delicata...serve tanta forza e coraggio...
E fare le cose per gradi? Se lasciasse il marito prima di dire a tutti che il figlio è tuo? Che rapporti ha con suo marito? Ci sono già problemi? Al di là di te....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Ho veramente combianoto un gran casino: io sono un ragazzo single di 33 anni, 13 anni fa ho conosciuto, per lavoro, questa ragazza splendida che ha qualche anno piu di me, tra me e lei c'è sempre stato un buon legame di amicizia e complicita, lei è sposata... Due anni fa quella bella amicizia è sfociata in un inevitabile rapporto nato per gioco progredendo ogni giorno piu passionale e forte, una vera e propria complicita, forse dettata dalla forte amicizia..
> un anno fa lei è rimasta in cinta, naturalmente nella felicita abbiamo deciso di continuare pensando fosse giusto tenere nascosta la nostra relazione e quindi facendo pensare a suo marito che il figlio fosse suo.. beh.. la certezza che fosse mio non c'era... Oggi questo bambino ha tre mesi e io naturalmente vorrei avere sia lei che mio figlio.. Lei per paura di affrontare la situazione ha messo in dubbio che sia mio figlio e quindi abbiamo proceduto con un esame del dna... è mio figlio... Ci amiamo tantissimo, ma adesso è complicato saltar fuori e dire al marito, a sua mamma e a tutte le persone che la circondano una cosa simile.. Passo questi giorni a pensare come fare, non voglio perdere lei e tantomeno mio figlio...
> 
> ...


Ehhh si, direi che avete combinato un bel casino!!

Ma se adesso ne volete uscire, non c'è bisogno di far ancor più male alle persone che sono in gioco...non c'è bisogno di confessare tutto quanto, di lavarvi la coscienza a spese di altri...già darete una bella sconquassata a tutti decidendo di vivere la vostra storia, che significa che lei deve lasciare suo marito...

Ma qualche dubbio io l'avrei...su di lei, sulla sua vera intenzione di far questo salto...se ti amava davvero, anche se il figlio non fosse stato tuo, avrebbe potuto far ugualmente la scelta no?  O lo fa ora solo per paura che tu faccia magari scoppiare un casino sapendo che il figlio è davvero tuo?


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io penso che davvero dopo tutto questo gran casino, dovreste tirare fuori le palle...
> Scusa se sono dura, ma c'è un bambino di mezzo... E c'è un uomo che pensa di avere un figlio di tre mesi... La vostra incapacità di gestire le situazioni vi ha messi in questo casino... Mi sembra che ora non possiate più davvero permetetrvelo...
> E poi, cristo, vi amate, avete un bambino e vi terrorizza dirlo a mammà? Lo posso capire, ma non tanto da lasciar passare i mesi della gravidanza e poi altri ancora...


Hai pienamente ragione, solo che non è facile per lei, la capisco, io andrei adesso se mi chiamasse, ma purtroppo ora, dati i nostri sbagli, pensavo che sarebbe meglio che iniziasse a lascere il marito, e poi con calma entrare io...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione, solo che non è facile per lei, la capisco, io andrei adesso se mi chiamasse, ma purtroppo ora, dati i nostri sbagli, pensavo che sarebbe meglio che iniziasse a lascere il marito, e poi con calma entrare io...


Ok, ma qualcosa dovete farlo, non vi pare?
E prima o poi dovrà saperlo del bambino...
Ma sei davvero sicuro che sia quello che davvero lei vuole?


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhh si, direi che avete combinato un bel casino!!
> 
> Ma se adesso ne volete uscire, non c'è bisogno di far ancor più male alle persone che sono in gioco...non c'è bisogno di confessare tutto quanto, di lavarvi la coscienza a spese di altri...già darete una bella sconquassata a tutti decidendo di vivere la vostra storia, che significa che lei deve lasciare suo marito...
> 
> Ma qualche dubbio io l'avrei...su di lei, sulla sua vera intenzione di far questo salto...se ti amava davvero, anche se il figlio non fosse stato tuo, avrebbe potuto far ugualmente la scelta no? O lo fa ora solo per paura che tu faccia magari scoppiare un casino sapendo che il figlio è davvero tuo?


si a volte penso che voglia tenermi calmo, ma mi avrebbe gia detto che non se ne faceva niente, sa quanto sto soffrendo e soffre anche lei...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

Conosco una coppia che si è trovata in una situazione simile.
Lei si è separata e sposata col nuovo compagno.
Il figlio ha mantenuto il cognome del padre legale (non so il motivo) e sono una famiglia da più di 25 anni.
Non sono in confidenza, ma la cosa è evidente perché il ragazzo (ormai uomo) è talmente uguale al secondo marito che ho difficoltà a distinguerli nonostante gli anni di differenza  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sbrigatevi e riaggiustare il ...casino.


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, ma qualcosa dovete farlo, non vi pare?
> E prima o poi dovrà saperlo del bambino...
> Ma sei davvero sicuro che sia quello che davvero lei vuole?[/quote
> è delicata la cosa, ci sono rapporti di lavoro in comune, e quindi pensiamo anche a quanto ci si possa ripercuotere contro questo passo... abbiamo tantissimi amici in comune, ed anche loro sono allo scuro di tutto... penso che lei lo voglia, adesso non sarebbe andata avanti per farmi star male


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ok, ma qualcosa dovete farlo, non vi pare?
> ...


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conosco una coppia che si è trovata in una situazione simile.
> Lei si è separata e sposata col nuovo compagno.
> Il figlio ha mantenuto il cognome del padre legale (non so il motivo) e sono una famiglia da più di 25 anni.
> Non sono in confidenza, ma la cosa è evidente perché il ragazzo (ormai uomo) è talmente uguale al secondo marito che ho difficoltà a distinguerli nonostante gli anni di differenza
> ...


si sono sempre piu convinto che facendo un passo alla volta potremmo risolvere la situazione nel modo che la sofferenza sia lieve per tutti


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

so solo che mio figlio e la donna che amo adesso non sono qua, e che per lei decidere di lasciare tutto cosi è molto piu semplice


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> si sono sempre piu convinto che facendo un passo alla volta potremmo risolvere la situazione nel modo che la sofferenza sia lieve per tutti


Infatti.... credo che piano piano, iniziando da un allontanamento di lei dal suo attuale marito, la situazione possa regolarizzarsi....
Senza sconvolgere dall'oggi al domani la vita di diverse persone....


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Infatti.... credo che piano piano, iniziando da un allontanamento di lei dal suo attuale marito, la situazione possa regolarizzarsi....
> Senza sconvolgere dall'oggi al domani la vita di diverse persone....


Lei avra il coraggio di lasciarlo avendo un figlio di soli tre mesi?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ok, ma qualcosa dovete farlo, non vi pare?
> ...


Magari è andata avanti sperando che il figlio ...NON fosse tuo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sembri ancora un pò troppo dubbioso su ciò che lei potrebbe volere...ma ne avete parlato approfonditamente?

E ultimo appunto: mi pare che siate anche un pò troppo conformisti e legati a quel che la gente potrà dire fare pensare..ma che ve frega? Ma vi rendete ben conto di cosa state parlando di fare?

Costruire una nuova unione, e con un figlio già presente, vien dopo ciò che gli altri potranno pensare o alle ripercussioni sul lavoro?


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magari è andata avanti sperando che il figlio ...NON fosse tuo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ne abbiamo parlato a fondo, il suo dubbio è come fare per non avere ritorsioni dal marito... e anche dalla famiglia, essendo un po chiusa come mentalita, fratelli compresi, ma questo poco importa, cmq vada penso che io saltero fuori prima o poi..


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Lei avra il coraggio di lasciarlo avendo un figlio di soli tre mesi?


Ma il grande salto deve farlo lei, per forza di cose....
Tu non devi render conto a nessuno, non sei sposato....
Per questo lei deve credere davvero fino in fondo in ciò che dice di voler fare.


----------



## Old fay (26 Dicembre 2007)

Fareste del male al bimbo che verrebbe ahimè definito il bastardo. Situazione molto delicata e molto comune direi, o lasciate le cose così, o uscite allo scoperto e....passato il primo momento di casino madornale alla fine tutto si risolve sempre...!!! Ad un mio zio è capitato, la figlia è stata figlia di un altro per otto anni, poi ha cambiato padre, ma loro, i genitori, nel frattempo si erano separati, buona soluzione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magari è andata avanti sperando che il figlio ...NON fosse tuo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LUCKY ha detto:


> si ne abbiamo parlato a fondo, il suo dubbio è come fare per non avere ritorsioni dal marito... e anche dalla famiglia, essendo un po chiusa come mentalita, fratelli compresi, ma questo poco importa, cmq vada penso che io saltero fuori prima o poi..


Mi dà l'idea che veramente avreste preferito tutte e due che fosse del marito...
Del resto che sia tuo mi sembra che sia un fatto casuale ...se avrebbe potuto attribuirlo al marito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma credo che chiarezza la dovete a questo bambino.
E la chiarezza la dovete subito...prima possibile!
Con te che sei disponibile e libero non capisco come lei possa essere frenata dal pensiero dei commenti dei parenti...
Ma dove vivete?!!


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dà l'idea che veramente avreste preferito tutte e due che fosse del marito...
> Del resto che sia tuo mi sembra che sia un fatto casuale ...se avrebbe potuto attribuirlo al marito...
> 
> 
> ...


chiarezza io la faro cmq, che lei voglia o no, pero al telefono la sento star male, e quando la vedo piange e mi dice "ma come faccio" naturalmente a sfatare il falso mito della famiglia perfetta...


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> chiarezza io la faro cmq, che lei voglia o no, pero al telefono la sento star male, e quando la vedo piange e mi dice "ma come faccio" naturalmente a sfatare il falso mito della famiglia perfetta...




... che tristezza.


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> chiarezza io la faro cmq, che lei voglia o no, pero al telefono la sento star male, e quando la vedo piange e mi dice "ma come faccio" naturalmente a sfatare il falso mito della famiglia perfetta...


.


----------



## Mari' (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> chiarezza io la faro cmq, che lei voglia o no, pero al telefono la sento star male, e quando la vedo piange e mi dice "ma come faccio" naturalmente a sfatare il falso mito della famiglia perfetta...



.


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Fareste del male al bimbo che verrebbe ahimè definito il bastardo. Situazione molto delicata e molto comune direi, o lasciate le cose così, o uscite allo scoperto e....passato il primo momento di casino madornale alla fine tutto si risolve sempre...!!! Ad un mio zio è capitato, la figlia è stata figlia di un altro per otto anni, poi ha cambiato padre, ma loro, i genitori, nel frattempo si erano separati, buona soluzione...


E' così piccolo, se si trova inserito in una nuova famiglia, sarà naturalmente per lui la sua. Se invece dovesse scoprirlo da più grande, quello sarebbe davvero un trauma.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> chiarezza io la faro cmq, che lei voglia o no, pero al telefono la sento star male, e quando la vedo piange e mi dice "ma come faccio" naturalmente a sfatare il falso mito della famiglia perfetta...


Ma non è sfatare la famiglia perfetta ...ma fare la figura di una che ha tradito e faceva sesso contemporaneamente con marito e amante ...non è una bella figura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...ma da una cosa così se ne può uscire con dignità solo prendendo una decisione rapidissima...


----------



## Old Cat (26 Dicembre 2007)

*lucky*

lucky, senti, ti prego......vai immediatamente da lei e dal tuo bambino.
Non aspettare oltre.
state insieme. vivete felici insieme.


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> lucky, senti, ti prego......vai immediatamente da lei e dal tuo bambino.
> Non aspettare oltre.
> state insieme. vivete felici insieme.


come faccio... lei mi odierebbe.. mi ha chiesto di aver pazinza fino a dopo le feste, e spero di riuscire a resistere... meglio la calma...


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è sfatare la famiglia perfetta ...ma fare la figura di una che ha tradito e faceva sesso contemporaneamente con marito e amante ...non è una bella figura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti penso che sia facile da dire una cosa del genere...


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Cosa faccio? aspetto e se lei decide di lasciar tutto cosi per non affrontare la cosa, faccio saltare fuori io il casino?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Cosa faccio? aspetto e se lei decide di lasciar tutto cosi per non affrontare la cosa, faccio saltare fuori io il casino?


Se lei ...lei può aver mille (e giustificate) paure. Penso che oltre all'opinione che gli altri (marito e parenti) possono avere di lei, quando rivelerà la verità, ci sia anche l'incognita del rapporto con te (un conto una storia clandestina, un altro conto è vivere insieme ed essere una famiglia). Per questo credo che tu debba mostrarti l'uomo di cui lei ha bisogno per trovare il coraggio per affrontare tutto ...del resto sei corresponsabile quanto lei.
Devi dare a lei la sicurezza che tu ti prenderai le tue responsabilità.
Certo è dura dare certi annunci sotto le feste, ma non è che passarle nella falsità e far sapere dopo che erano state vissute nella menzogna sia molto meglio ...pensa ai nonni putativi paterni e ai tuoi...


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lei ...lei può aver mille (e giustificate) paure. Penso che oltre all'opinione che gli altri (marito e parenti) possono avere di lei, quando rivelerà la verità, ci sia anche l'incognita del rapporto con te (un conto una storia clandestina, un altro conto è vivere insieme ed essere una famiglia). Per questo credo che tu debba mostrarti l'uomo di cui lei ha bisogno per trovare il coraggio per affrontare tutto ...del resto sei corresponsabile quanto lei.
> Devi dare a lei la sicurezza che tu ti prenderai le tue responsabilità.
> Certo è dura dare certi annunci sotto le feste, ma non è che passarle nella falsità e far sapere dopo che erano state vissute nella menzogna sia molto meglio ...pensa ai nonni putativi paterni e ai tuoi...


gia.. molto probanilmente lei vorrebbe capire anche quanto la storia con me potrebbe andare avanti, anche perche lei crede che siccome ho sette anni meno di lei, per me sarebbe facile tradirla, mentre naturalmente non sono cosi... che mi voglio assumere tutte le responsabilita lo sa benissimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> gia.. molto probanilmente lei vorrebbe capire anche quanto la storia con me potrebbe andare avanti, anche perche lei crede che siccome ho sette anni meno di lei, per me sarebbe facile tradirla, mentre naturalmente non sono cosi... che mi voglio assumere tutte le responsabilita lo sa benissimo...


E allora ...fallo ...assumitele!
Solo tu puoi sapere quali passi le darebbero certezze!


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora ...fallo ...assumitele!
> Solo tu puoi sapere quali passi le darebbero certezze!


ho paura... cosa dovrei fare secondo te fiondarmi li e portare via lei e mio figlio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> ho paura... cosa dovrei fare secondo te fiondarmi li e portare via lei e mio figlio?


Organizzarle la cosa.
Stabilire tempi precisi per dirlo e per l'uscita di casa.
Preparare il "nido".
E porle un ultimatum entro il quale deve parlare altrimenti lo dirai tu.
Ma tutto questo lo devi decidere tu...se sei l'uomo di cui lei si può fidare.


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Organizzarle la cosa.
> Stabilire tempi precisi per dirlo e per l'uscita di casa.
> Preparare il "nido".
> E porle un ultimatum entro il quale deve parlare altrimenti lo dirai tu.
> Ma tutto questo lo devi decidere tu...se sei l'uomo di cui lei si può fidare.


l'avevo pensata cosi:
non posso farla venire direttamente da me
quindi lei dovrebbe allontanarsi da suo marito andando un po da sua mamma
decidere dopo un mesetto di troncare
andare a stare in un appartamento che ho gia trovato
e piano piano io andrei da lei
visto che lui ha gia dei dubbi in merito al figlio spero che si ponga il problema
ma so per certo che opporra resistenza, adesso non gli manca niente, casa auto tutti i vizi naturalmente pagati da lei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> l'avevo pensata cosi:
> non posso farla venire direttamente da me
> quindi lei dovrebbe allontanarsi da suo marito andando un po da sua mamma
> decidere dopo un mesetto di troncare
> ...


Adesso lascia perdere lui ...cornuto è ...vuoi mazziarlo pure?
Va bene così e ...sii fermo, deciso e sicuro e lei troverà la forza per affrontare una situazione oggettivamente non facile.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> l'avevo pensata cosi:
> non posso farla venire direttamente da me
> quindi lei dovrebbe allontanarsi da suo marito andando un po da sua mamma
> decidere dopo un mesetto di troncare
> ...


 
Lucky, benvenuto.

Paghi l'ignoranza, la superficialità, ribadisco l'ignoranza con la quale avete affrontato la cosa.

ma che siamo nel MEDIOEVO che si cela la paternità di un figlio?! Nell'epoca del DNA?!

Non ho veramente parole.

Comunque vada, è una grave mancanza di rispetto in primis nei confronti di questo bambino, e poi di tutte le persone che gli vogliono bene e che gli si sono affezionate.E nei tuoi confronti stessi. 


Ed è desolante. Desolante. Desolante. Che al giorno d'oggi succedano cose simili, e in Italia, non nel Mozambico.


Io fossi in te mi dissocerei da questa signora (se non prende lei decisioni CONGRUE al tuo desiderio di fondare una famiglia per il vostro bambino!) e farei una bella causa per il riconoscimento di paternità, con tutto cio' che consegue. In primis, pensa a TUO FIGLIO!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso lascia perdere lui ...cornuto è ...vuoi mazziarlo pure?
> Va bene così e ...sii fermo, deciso e sicuro e lei troverà la forza per affrontare una situazione oggettivamente non facile.


sono deciso e determinato, ti assicuro..
sai cosa le ha detto llui un mese fa....
io so che hai un amante, ma se vi becco io, vai via di casa, continui a pagare la macchina e il mutuo.. io fossi stato in lei sarei andato via solo a sentire certe cose...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> sono deciso e determinato, ti assicuro..
> sai cosa le ha detto llui un mese fa....
> io so che hai un amante, ma se vi becco io, vai via di casa, continui a pagare la macchina e il mutuo.. io fossi stato in lei sarei andato via solo a sentire certe cose...


Lascia perdere lui e ...quel che ti racconta lei...
Lascia perdere davvero ..tu e lei (soprattutto) non potete dare lezioni di morale.
Concentrati sull'obiettivo di arrivare alla chiarezza per vostro figlio.


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lucky, benvenuto.
> 
> Paghi l'ignoranza, la superficialità, ribadisco l'ignoranza con la quale avete affrontato la cosa.
> 
> ...


infatti non è mia intezione mettere a tacere la cosa, pero se devo aspettare per farla funzionare meglio, portero pazienxa ancora un po...


----------



## Old LUCKY (26 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lascia perdere lui e ...quel che ti racconta lei...
> Lascia perdere davvero ..tu e lei (soprattutto) non potete dare lezioni di morale.
> Concentrati sull'obiettivo di arrivare alla chiarezza per vostro figlio.


gia... non è il caso...

di solito reagisco alle avversita prendendole di petto e risolvendole subito,
ma questa volta voglio pensare bene a tutto... è troppo importante...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> infatti non è mia intezione mettere a tacere la cosa, pero se devo aspettare per farla funzionare meglio, portero pazienxa ancora un po...


Questo mi pare giusto...niente gesti impulsivi...ma approfitta di questo periodo per sincerarti delle sue intenzioni...che nn mi paiono così chiare come le tue!


----------



## Old amarax (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Oh Cristo! Scusa ma sono rimasta un attimo sconvolta...


----------



## Iago (26 Dicembre 2007)

*Lucky*

...la tua amante non ha altri figli, vero?

...e poi non riesco a capire...il bambino oggi ha 3 mesi + 9 = 1 anno...come avete fatto per tutto questo periodo? e soprattutto lei con lui...
 come si fa a nascondergli la paternità, e poi, profondamente PERCHE'
...la storia delle chiacchiere della gente sono solo scuse...forse dovevi prendere una posizione chiara fin dall'inizio, darle tempo, e magari avresti ottenuto una lei con delle idee chiare, tu da quanto tempo sei deciso e convinto a riconoscerti questo bambino?

...se tu scomparissi per un pò, lei, secondo te cosa farebbe??


----------



## Old amarax (26 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lucky, benvenuto.
> 
> Paghi l'ignoranza, la superficialità, ribadisco l'ignoranza con la quale avete affrontato la cosa.
> 
> ...












  nun glia fò...


----------



## Old anonimaitaliana (27 Dicembre 2007)

situazione molto delicata...ma io da genitore non resisterei a stare neanche un giorno lontano da mio figlio/a...quindi secondo me se lei non dovesse avere le "palle"per lasciare suo marito,tu dovresti in qualche modo fregartene e viverti la tua paternita..e iniziare ad essere padre,anche mettendoti contro di lei.....Io la penso cosi....
In bocca al lupo per tutto....


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

*lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> sono deciso e determinato, ti assicuro..
> sai cosa le ha detto llui un mese fa....
> io so che hai un amante, ma se vi becco io, vai via di casa, continui a pagare la macchina e il mutuo.. io fossi stato in lei sarei andato via solo a sentire certe cose...


 

vai da un avvocato e fatti consigliare sia riguardo la tua paternità sia eventualmente per la sua separazione.

le minacce, tipo paghi tu il mutuo etc....lasciano il tempo che trovano sai.
lei sta insieme a suo marito per i soldi forse?

Ti volevo chiedere: il marito ha riconosciuto come suo il bambino? gli ha dato il cognome?
Se si tu non hai nessun diritto sul bambino. Lui deve fare il disconoscimento legale di paternità e.....se lui non vuole sei fottuto, te lo dico io.E comunque ha tempo un anno da quando verrà a sapere che non è suo.
le cause di disconoscimento durano anche 8.....10 anni. nel frattempo lui gli fa da padre e ha tutti i diritti sul bambino, compreso di vederlo anche se lei nel frattempo con il bambino viene a vivere con te.


la madre ha tempo 6 mesi dalla nascita del bambino o da quando ha saputo che non è del marito( Ci sono dettagli che non ricordo), perciò guardando la data del test del dna il tempo stringe anche per lei



*muoviti immediatamente. vai dall'avvocato. subito, non c'è tempo.*

*Il problema è che se tu decidi da solo di tutelare il bambino....GIURIDICAMENTE NON LO PUOI FARE!!!!*


----------



## Old lele51 (27 Dicembre 2007)

*! poca fortuna eh???*



anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> situazione molto delicata...ma io da genitore non resisterei a stare neanche un giorno lontano da mio figlio/a...quindi secondo me se lei non dovesse avere le "palle"per lasciare suo marito,tu dovresti in qualche modo fregartene e viverti la tua paternita..e iniziare ad essere padre,anche mettendoti contro di lei.....Io la penso cosi....
> In bocca al lupo per tutto....





Verena67 ha detto:


> Lucky, benvenuto.
> 
> Paghi l'ignoranza, la superficialità, ribadisco l'ignoranza con la quale avete affrontato la cosa.
> 
> ...





anonimaitaliana ha detto:


> situazione molto delicata...ma io da genitore non resisterei a stare neanche un giorno lontano da mio figlio/a...quindi secondo me se lei non dovesse avere le "palle"per lasciare suo marito,tu dovresti in qualche modo fregartene e viverti la tua paternita..e iniziare ad essere padre,anche mettendoti contro di lei.....Io la penso cosi....
> In bocca al lupo per tutto....


Ciao Lucky, non nascondo che faccio fatica a scrivere il mio parere, non sono per niente _a mio agio _nelle tue acque.... e farò il punto della situazione per come la vedo io, scusami se sbaglio a priori ma fra le righe ho capito poco.
- Sei innamorato di una donna impegnata..che *corna a parte *continua ad andare a letto con suo marito *(Cornuto anche tu)*, la sofferenza in una relazione a 3 è proprio la _condivisione _della persona che ami...se la ami davvero !!
- Mentre tutto filava liscio...? vi è mai venuta l'idea di mollare tutto e vivere insime come coppia...o solo per il piccolo avete deciso di PENSARE a questa eventualità....
- Differenza di età a parte...parli del cornuto (scusa... MARITO) come di un _gigolò _mantenuto nei suoi vizi (hay certezze o sono solo informazioni di parte interessata ??? - non lavora? si fa mantenere ? - è uno sfruttatore?...) scusa ma la mia esperienza mi dice che ANCHE SE CI SONO MOLTE PAROLE D'AMORE..quel che nasce come una alternativa, è sommersa dalle bugie non solo per il cornuto ma anche per l'amante....SAI DAVVERO QUALE E' LA TUA POSIZIONE SINCERA......mi sembra che anche se quarantenne la tua amante (perchè non è altro che quello per il momento) sia poco matura e intraprendente...di solito una persona che detenta il potere ECONOMICO nel nucleo sia famigliare che sociale è più sicura di sè ed è capace di prendere le decisioni necessarie per cambiare rotta anche se stravolge la vita a tutti.
- Hay mai pensato prima d'ora nelle conseguenze che il vostro idilico rapporto potrebbe scatenare se veniva scoperto...
- E ADESSO parliamo del bambino....CAZZO....è una vita che già avete ROVINATO....anche se te lo porti domani a casa e ti sposi con lei dopodomani..magari crescerà tranquillo (ne gira di merda nel mondo, e piove sempre sopra i più deboli) ma arriverà un giorno che qualche malefica vocina (di solito un famigliare del ex-marito) gli farà capire le sue origini..e penso che non se la prenderà bene...specie se alla fine VOI (AMANTI) non vi sbrigate a  dargli una famiglia decente nella quale crescere....il SANTINO se lo porterà dietro per tutta la vita.
- e beh..parliamo del _cornuto, _un uomo che al momento non solo è stato umiliato e tradito ripetutamente....ma anche coperto da una gratificazione sessuale che lo manteneva nel limbo dell'ignoto delle vostre relazioni, un tizio che a sentire tè sembra essere il mantenuto, buono a nulla del trio....CREDI DAVVERO CHE MOLLERA' LA PREDA SENZA FAR PIEGA???? se come dici ha già minacciato di volere mutui e spese pagate..preparati ad una lotta che metterà alla prova il vostro AMORE e forse..solo FORSE..ne uscirete più forti emozionalmente parlando ma distrutti nelle basi di una nuova economìa famigliare che dovrebbe essere più serena e meno incasinata all'inizio della vostra vita in comune.
FINALE.....
Avete sbagliato TUTTO...le donne sposate..vanno lasciate ai suoi mariti..se hanno problemi..SI SEPARANO e dopo può subentrare qualsiasi altra figura...
Con le donne SPOSATE....!!!!NON SI FA SESSO SENZA PROTEZZIONE!!!!..se gli fai beccare qualche disagio molto comune in questi giorni o succede la peggio...UN BAMBINO!!! anche se dici il contrario sarà frutto della trasgressione non voluto a priori e sarà l'unico a pagarne le conseguenze..(o mi vien da pensare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non sarà che con il marito non poteva avere figli e ti ha usato per completare il suo quadro famigliare ????)
E non dimenticare mai che un amore che nasce fra una coppia segnata dal tradimento (si, perche sei stato tradito anche tè ogni volta che la tua amante faceva sesso con suo marito) non è un amore sano, tranquillo e che duri molto nel tempo, d'altronde si vede da come avete gestito il tutto....
*due adulti (33/40) solventi economicamente ed innamorati teoricamente...che si scervellano un anno sul da farsi in una situazione che non ha altra via che il divorzio o separazione e la formazione di una nuova famiglia.......

*A me sembra che non vi amiate abbastanza per fare i sacrifici che dovete fare e sopratutto non amate il vostro (Si CAZZO è VOSTRO il BAMBINO) piccolo....
Tu non sei sicuro di lei..avresti già risolto in caso contrario..e lei non è sicura di tè...avrebbe già mollato un marito viveur...e se voi due i COGLIONI li avevate...queste righe non le avrei mai scritte, perche tù non avresti avuto bisogno di consigli..

Scusa...ma mi incazzo facilmente quando ci sono di mezzo i figli che pagano le strozate dei genitori nell'insegna del AMORE...SCUSA se ti offendo...ma muoviti e ripara il danno prima che la diga crolli...
ciao.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Dicembre 2007)

ti posso racccontare di una storia simile.
circa 20 anni fa un mio amico, condivideva la casa con un uomo, all'epoca già separato con una figlia.
quest'uomo inizia a frequentare sua cognata (moglie di suo fratello) e dopo un po' lei resta incinta di una figlia concepita con lui.
decidono di non dire niente al marito/fratello, la figlia nasce e il marito la riconosce.
un anno dopo lui muore cadendo in montagna.
morale della favola... 
i due anni dopo si separano e lui, che da sempre nutriva dei dubbi sulla paternità della figlia... decide per il disconoscimento di paternità.
prova del dna che gli dà ragione...
ed il mio amico, a distanza di 20 anni, è dovuto andare in tribunale a testimoniare che lui sapeva della storia che i due avevano avuto all'epoca.
ma al peggio non c'è mai fine.
visto che il vero padre era molto ricco, ora si è aperto un nuovo fronte di rivendicazione, perché alla sua morte aveva ereditato tutto la figlia legittima

il non padre è pieno di odio e non vuole più nemmeno vederla... ed è questa la parte più triste della faccenda..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (27 Dicembre 2007)

madonna mia che schifo!

ennesima storia da vomito letta su questo forum

due presunti adulti che rovinano la vita di una famiglia e di un bambino.

caro Lucky, anche se non mi sembri molto fortunato, se tu sei un uomo, un vero uomo, un uomo con le palle e non uno stronzetto che si diverte a giocare con le mogli degli altri finchè uttto rimane segreto, tu corri dal marito di Lei (che in questo momento è la persona più felice del mondo) e gli dici TUTTO! Lui non ci crederà e tu gli porti il referto del DNA. A quel punto scatterà la terza guerra mondiale. Forse lui ti piccherà. Forse si separeranno. Forse disconoscerà la figlia. Tu comunque devi dirglielo. DEVI ESSERE RESPONSABILE PER LE TUE STESSE AZIONI.
Prendi questa decisione a prescindere dalla tua amante, che secondo me ti sconsiglierà. è la classica donnetta che ha giocato col fuoco, si è bruciata e nasconde il dito. 

ti do un piccolo consiglio legale gratuito. il Bambino è tuo. Tu hai l'obbligo di mantenerlo. Se la verità uscirà fuori quando il bambino avrà 25 anni, il bambino avrà titolo a farti causa ed a chiederti non solo il mantenimento dal momento del riconoscimento MA ANCHE DA QUANDO E'NATO! (c'è giurisprudenza granitica al riguardo!). Non solo. Potrà anche chiederti un risarcimento del danno esistenziale derivante dal fatto che non gli hai detto nulla e che per tutta la vita gli hai fatto credere che il padre fosse un altro. Credimi, sono dolori per te.


----------



## Old silvia30 (27 Dicembre 2007)

ma...a parte lei....che nn è neanche da commentare...ma il bimbo...E' TUO FIGLIO...è la cosa che deve venire per prima per te pure dopo di lei..cioe se lei decidesse di stare col marito tu rinunceresti a tuo figlio?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Dicembre 2007)

il punto è che lui non può fare assolutamente niente, legalmente, in quanto il bambino è stato riconosciuto dal marito; ed essendo nato entro 300 giorni - in questo caso mi sembra abbondantemente oltre la data del matrimonio- è in automatico figlio suo, almeno fino a ché non ne chiederà il disconoscimento.

andateci piano a dare consigli insensati, perché l'etica morale è una cosa, e la legge un'altra.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il punto è che lui non può fare assolutamente niente, legalmente, in quanto il bambino è stato riconosciuto dal marito; ed essendo nato entro 300 giorni - in questo caso mi sembra abbondantemente oltre la data del matrimonio- è in automatico figlio suo, almeno fino a ché non ne chiederà il disconoscimento.
> 
> andateci piano a dare consigli insensati, perché l'etica morale è una cosa, e la legge un'altra.


 
lui come padre puo' comunque in qualche modo tutelare la sua posizione e quella del bambino, ma comunque NON DEVE prestarsi a bugie e menzogne che avranno effetti drammatici UN DOMANI!

E tutto questo è ben piu' rilevante dei maneggi di lei o di chiunque altro...

Bacio!


----------



## Old silvia30 (27 Dicembre 2007)

ma che legge e legge..qui ce un padre e un figlio...consigli insensati nn mi pare prprio..pensa a tuo figlio e se lei nn si decide fallo tu...se il figlio nasce entro 300 giorni si considera della coppia ma se ce un test del dna...nn ce santo che tenga.


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma che legge e legge..qui ce un padre e un figlio...consigli insensati nn mi pare prprio..pensa a tuo figlio e se lei nn si decide fallo tu...se il figlio nasce entro 300 giorni si considera della coppia ma se ce un test del dna...nn ce santo che tenga.


 
Qui i 300 giorni non c'entrano nulla.
Lei è sposata e convivente con il marito, legittimo padre del bambino perchè gli ha dato il nome.

i 300 giorni si applicano nel caso di due persone già separate.


----------



## Old silvia30 (27 Dicembre 2007)

si ma se il marito viene a conoscenza del test del dna...altro che separazione...

quello che voglio dire è che lui deve dare la priorita al figlio nn a lei!

ma diamine è il suo bambino!altro che aspettare 3 mesi appena lo ha saputo doveva dire alla "madre":ti do 3 giorni per dirglielo te  se no lo faccio io!quello è mio figlioe nn voglio perdere mneanche un attimo


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> si ma se il marito viene a conoscenza del test del dna...altro che separazione...
> 
> quello che voglio dire è che lui deve dare la priorita al figlio nn a lei!
> 
> ma diamine è il suo bambino!altro che aspettare 3 mesi appena lo ha saputo doveva dire alla "madre":ti do 3 giorni per dirglielo te se no lo faccio io!quello è mio figlioe nn voglio perdere mneanche un attimo


tutto quelo che vuoi ma ci sono delle leggi che parlano chiaro.
Si sta perdendo tempo prezioso per il bambino.

La mamma ha tempo 6 mesi dalla nascita.
il padre legittimo  ha tempo un anno da quando viene a sapere che non è suo.

lucky in questo momento legalmente parlando non può fare nulla se non informare il padre legittimo che il figlio non è suo.


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

qui la meschina è la madre che perde tempo.


----------



## Old silvia30 (27 Dicembre 2007)

tu mi vuoi dire che con il mano in test del dna legalmente nn vale niente?


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> tu mi vuoi dire che con il mano in test del dna legalmente nn vale niente?


 
si e no.
I liticonsorti in questo caso specifico sono madre, padre legittimo e figlio.
In questa fase lucky non ha nessun titolo per fare niente di niente.

Lui può solo informare il padre che non è il vero padre.
Il test del dna può essere ammesso come prova ma nella causa che il padre legittimo dovrà intentare per disconoscere il figlio non suo, il giudice chiederà senz'altro che venga fatto il test dna tra madre, padre legittimo e figlio.


In questa prima fase il test di lucky non vale nulla.


ti dico di più....
se il padre legittimo paradossalmente si impuntasse a non voler disconoscere il figlio...... rimarebbe suo figlio a vita e lucky non potrebbe farci nulla.
Potrebbe fare qualcosa il figlio divenuto 16enne.


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2007)

*lucky*

Ti dico solo quello che farei io, e lasciamo perdere ciò che è giusto o che è sbagliato che anche un beota lo capirebbe...
Vai subito da un avvocato esperto in diritto di famiglia ed esponi il caso!!! Poi qwuando davvero saprai cosa è in tuo potere fare, parli con lei e le dici che passate queste feste deve decidere di separarsi per proprio conto, magari con il tuo aiuto discreto... il figlio comunque le sarà assegnato, quanto alle faccende mutuo etc.... lo dirà il giudice e non altri chi e cosa ci sarà da pagare, sempre chiarendo che nella separazione standard a lei spetterebbe la casa e un aiuto... ma è cosa da discutere con l'avvocato!!!
Quando la separazione sarà ratificata, e credo che l'avvocato stesso lo confermerà, tu potrai iniziare in modo "morbido" l'assunzione di paternità nei modi e nei tempi previsti dalla legge.
Quello che farà lui, agi e vizi compresi, sono l'ultima cosa che potrebbe influenzare un giudice ed una causa di separazione...
Però serve che ti attivi immediatamente e che LEI capisca che se non collabora le diventerebbe spiacevole anche la vita col marito perchè tu alla tua paternità non rinunci.... 
Mi pare che questa faccenda sia andata anche troppo per le lunghe e, alla fine, quello che conterebbe non siete neppure voi, ma l'interesse superiore del bambino a cui dovreste fare la cortesia di lavare alla svelta i vostri panni sporchi prima che ne abbia coscienza e debba pagarne conseguenze psicologiche!
Bruja  

p.s. Non ho letto se tu hai una copia della certificazione del DNA del piccolo ?


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> si e no.
> I liticonsorti in questo caso specifico sono madre, padre legittimo e figlio.
> In questa fase lucky non ha nessun titolo per fare niente di niente.
> 
> ...


Appunto a 16 anni e comunque alla maggiore età la causa può essere intentata dal figlio medesimo, anche semi èar5e che ci siano sentenze precedenti che hanno dato una sentenza equitativa e non legale., quttaviaa credo che nè lui, nè quella madre ignava nè quel pupazzo di marito abbiano interesse a fare una figura da cialtroni quando il figlio sarà maggiorenne.... perchè sarà quello che faranno, è bene che lo sappiano tutti, ed i figli sanno essere i giudici più spietati!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (27 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appunto a 16 anni e comunque alla maggiore età la causa può essere intentata dal figlio medesimo, anche semi èar5e che ci siano sentenze precedenti che hanno dato una sentenza equitativa e non legale., quttaviaa credo che nè lui, nè quella madre ignava nè quel pupazzo di marito abbiano interesse a fare una figura da cialtroni quando il figlio sarà maggiorenne.... perchè sarà quello che faranno, è bene che lo sappiano tutti, ed* i figli sanno essere i giudici più spietati!!! *
> Bruja


E su questo non ci piove


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...la tua amante non ha altri figli, vero?
> 
> ...e poi non riesco a capire...il bambino oggi ha 3 mesi + 9 = 1 anno...come avete fatto per tutto questo periodo? e soprattutto lei con lui...
> come si fa a nascondergli la paternità, e poi, profondamente PERCHE'
> ...


ciao Iago...
io sono deciso da diverso tempo, da un anno in pratica, solo che qualche complicazione di gravidanza e forti problemi familiari ci hanno fatto aspettere... 
Lo so, abbiamo sbagliato, ma non ci sentivamo di aggiungere altro dolore a chi soffriva gia parecchio...


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> vai da un avvocato e fatti consigliare sia riguardo la tua paternità sia eventualmente per la sua separazione.
> 
> le minacce, tipo paghi tu il mutuo etc....lasciano il tempo che trovano sai.
> lei sta insieme a suo marito per i soldi forse?
> ...


Grazie tristano...
a queste cose non ho proprio pensato...
si l'ha riconosciuto lui
oh amici avvocati, provero a rivolgermi a loro per saperne di piu..
grazie ancora
è lui che sta con lei per i soldi...


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Ciao Lucky, non nascondo che faccio fatica a scrivere il mio parere, non sono per niente _a mio agio _nelle tue acque.... e farò il punto della situazione per come la vedo io, scusami se sbaglio a priori ma fra le righe ho capito poco.
> - Sei innamorato di una donna impegnata..che *corna a parte *continua ad andare a letto con suo marito *(Cornuto anche tu)*, la sofferenza in una relazione a 3 è proprio la _condivisione _della persona che ami...se la ami davvero !!
> - Mentre tutto filava liscio...? vi è mai venuta l'idea di mollare tutto e vivere insime come coppia...o solo per il piccolo avete deciso di PENSARE a questa eventualità....
> - Differenza di età a parte...parli del cornuto (scusa... MARITO) come di un _gigolò _mantenuto nei suoi vizi (hay certezze o sono solo informazioni di parte interessata ??? - non lavora? si fa mantenere ? - è uno sfruttatore?...) scusa ma la mia esperienza mi dice che ANCHE SE CI SONO MOLTE PAROLE D'AMORE..quel che nasce come una alternativa, è sommersa dalle bugie non solo per il cornuto ma anche per l'amante....SAI DAVVERO QUALE E' LA TUA POSIZIONE SINCERA......mi sembra che anche se quarantenne la tua amante (perchè non è altro che quello per il momento) sia poco matura e intraprendente...di solito una persona che detenta il potere ECONOMICO nel nucleo sia famigliare che sociale è più sicura di sè ed è capace di prendere le decisioni necessarie per cambiare rotta anche se stravolge la vita a tutti.
> ...


ciao Lele...
hai ragione quando dici che dovevamo affrontare prima il discorso, ma purtroppo per altri fattori non lo abbiamo fatto... ora ci troviamo che lui sicuramente non mollera la preda, ma siamo convinti che riusciremo a sistemare tutto facendo meno danni possibile, anche se adesso è molto piu dura


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma...a parte lei....che nn è neanche da commentare...ma il bimbo...E' TUO FIGLIO...è la cosa che deve venire per prima per te pure dopo di lei..cioe se lei decidesse di stare col marito tu rinunceresti a tuo figlio?


ciao Silvia...
naturalmente no... come potrei rinunciare, non riuscirei mai a farmi passare questa cosa... se lei dovesse decidere di rimanere con lui anche se non lo ama, io farei subito luce sulle questione


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> si ma se il marito viene a conoscenza del test del dna...altro che separazione...
> 
> quello che voglio dire è che lui deve dare la priorita al figlio nn a lei!
> 
> ma diamine è il suo bambino!altro che aspettare 3 mesi appena lo ha saputo doveva dire alla "madre":ti do 3 giorni per dirglielo te se no lo faccio io!quello è mio figlioe nn voglio perdere mneanche un attimo


si, infatti le ho dato un mese, lei dice che ci mettera meno.... intanto io sono geloso di mio figlio...


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti dico solo quello che farei io, e lasciamo perdere ciò che è giusto o che è sbagliato che anche un beota lo capirebbe...
> Vai subito da un avvocato esperto in diritto di famiglia ed esponi il caso!!! Poi qwuando davvero saprai cosa è in tuo potere fare, parli con lei e le dici che passate queste feste deve decidere di separarsi per proprio conto, magari con il tuo aiuto discreto... il figlio comunque le sarà assegnato, quanto alle faccende mutuo etc.... lo dirà il giudice e non altri chi e cosa ci sarà da pagare, sempre chiarendo che nella separazione standard a lei spetterebbe la casa e un aiuto... ma è cosa da discutere con l'avvocato!!!
> Quando la separazione sarà ratificata, e credo che l'avvocato stesso lo confermerà, tu potrai iniziare in modo "morbido" l'assunzione di paternità nei modi e nei tempi previsti dalla legge.
> Quello che farà lui, agi e vizi compresi, sono l'ultima cosa che potrebbe influenzare un giudice ed una causa di separazione...
> ...


si ce l'ho... ma adesso sto sentendo tante di quelle versioni che non ci sto capendo piu nulla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> si ce l'ho... ma adesso sto sentendo tante di quelle versioni che non ci sto capendo piu nulla


Veramente è tutto semplice (non dico facile: sarà difficile e molto duro) basta volerlo.
Ho idea che tu in fondo in fondo vorresti che lei dicesse che non se ne fa niente...


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente è tutto semplice (non dico facile: sarà difficile e molto duro) basta volerlo.
> Ho idea che tu in fondo in fondo vorresti che lei dicesse che non se ne fa niente...


ciao...
no guarda io sto spingendo il piu possibile verso la decisione immediata, ma mi rendo conto che non è semplice per lei... cmq, stiamo cercando insieme il modo migliore di affrontare la situazione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> ciao...
> no guarda io sto spingendo il piu possibile verso la decisione immediata, ma mi rendo conto che non è semplice per lei... cmq, stiamo cercando insieme il modo migliore di affrontare la situazione...


Non esiste un modo migliore che sia semplice o indolore!
Vi siete messi ...e avete messo vostro figlio...in una situazione terribile.
Aspettando tempi e modi migliori non farete che peggiorare la situazione.
Credo che, appena messo al corrente, il marito non vorrà proprio più avere a che fare con lei ...basta che non si sia trovato a dover scontrarsi per affidamento e mantenimento di un figlio non suo ...non aspettate che abbia cambiato pannolini e sia stato su le notti per dirglielo!
Almeno un po' di pietà per quest'uomo dovreste averla e consentirgli di salvare la sua dignità!
Poi legalmente vi dirà un avvocato.


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esiste un modo migliore che sia semplice o indolore!
> Vi siete messi ...e avete messo vostro figlio...in una situazione terribile.
> Aspettando tempi e modi migliori non farete che peggiorare la situazione.
> Credo che, appena messo al corrente, il marito non vorrà proprio più avere a che fare con lei ...basta che non si sia trovato a dover scontrarsi per affidamento e mantenimento di un figlio non suo ...non aspettate che abbia cambiato pannolini e sia stato su le notti per dirglielo!
> ...


credo che risolveremo entro fine gennaio, a parte la dignita che cmq vada per lui sara una mazzata e questo naturalmente mi dispiace, io non me la sento di stare ancora lontano da mio figlio, mi dispiace per lui, ma non voglio sentire ragioni....


----------



## Old lele51 (27 Dicembre 2007)

*avvocato ???*



silvia30 ha detto:


> ma che legge e legge..qui ce un padre e un figlio...consigli insensati nn mi pare prprio..pensa a tuo figlio e se lei nn si decide fallo tu...se il figlio nasce entro 300 giorni si considera della coppia ma se ce un test del dna...nn ce santo che tenga.


Per sentito dire o letto da qualche parte, se un cornuto impone la separazione per sospetta illegitimità del figlio, in Italia il test del DNA non è ammesso come prova..ciò mi fa pensare che funzioni anche all'inversa..non dubiterei a chiedere ad un avvocato..pensateci..!!


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appunto a 16 anni e comunque alla maggiore età la causa può essere intentata dal figlio medesimo, anche semi èar5e che ci siano sentenze precedenti che hanno dato una sentenza equitativa e non legale., quttaviaa credo che nè lui, nè quella madre ignava nè quel pupazzo di marito abbiano interesse a fare una figura da cialtroni quando il figlio sarà maggiorenne.... perchè sarà quello che faranno, è bene che lo sappiano tutti, ed i figli sanno essere i giudici più spietati!!!
> Bruja


 
il ragazzo 16enne può intentare causa autonomamente con l'appoggio di un tutore legale nominato dal tribunale, comunque a 18 anni acquista lo status di persona maggiorenne e con pieni diritti legali.

Qui la donna sta perdendo tempo essenziale e prezioso perchè si possa fare qualcosa ora.
I limiti temporali sono perentori, trascorsi i quali non c'è babbo natale che tenga.


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Per sentito dire o letto da qualche parte, se un cornuto impone la separazione per sospetta illegitimità del figlio, in Italia il test del DNA non è ammesso come prova..ciò mi fa pensare che funzioni anche all'inversa..non dubiterei a chiedere ad un avvocato..pensateci..!!


miiii ragazzi mi state facendo pensare!!!!! e se io faccio tutto un casino e poi non posso fare niente? domani pomeriggio avvocato diretto...


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

si lucky....domani vai immediatamente dall'avvocato.
è indispensabile.


----------



## Old LUCKY (27 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> si lucky....domani vai immediatamente dall'avvocato.
> è indispensabile.


in poche parole sono nelle mani di lei? torno al titolo, che casino che ho combinato...


----------



## Old Cat (27 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> in poche parole sono nelle mani di lei? torno al titolo, che casino che ho combinato...


stai calmo, raccogli le forze e fatti consigliare bene dall'avvocato.
ciao


----------



## Iago (28 Dicembre 2007)

*lucky lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> miiii ragazzi mi state facendo pensare!!!!! e se io faccio tutto un casino e poi non posso fare niente? domani pomeriggio avvocato diretto...



...certo che sei curioso eh...io non voglio offenderti in nessun modo, però...cazzo, ma per tutto questo tempo, che hai fatto? lei aveva la gravidanza a rischio, ma tu?...non sono cose che si possono risolvere quando si vuole, la vita ha i suoi cicli e ci chiama agli appuntamenti, a cui non si può mancare, se no, come una persona adulta e normale, non la ingravidavi,
 ...sbaglio??
 preferisco che mi dica che non te ne fregava un cazzo all'inizio, e poi t'è venuta la voglia di fare il padre, ma credere che se non venivi a scrivere su un forum, non ti veniva la _curiosità _di conoscere la tua posizione giuridica in questa vicenda, mi pare incredibile e incomprensibile

...ho cercato di immedesimarmi...e ho concluso di tenermi molto alla larga dal venirti a dire come avrei agito io,  forse avrei fatto una devastazione... ma non avrei mai potuto sopportare...  
taccio!

datti una mossa soprattutto con te stesso, vedi bene cosa vuoi, perchè non è detto che quello che apparentemente è giusto, per tanti o per tutti, sia la cosa migliore per noi stessi...
chi di noi può dire che questa è la vostra migliore scelta?

 nessuno!

tutti crediamo di fare le migliori cose nella vita, (con le migliori intenzioni si fanno i casini peggiori!) e poi ci vengono male...quindi, guardati bene dentro tu per primo, e forse così sarai più lucido per capire la madre di tuo figlio...ma (perdonami) credo che ora, non ci sia più tempo......


----------



## @lex (28 Dicembre 2007)

ho letto un pò di corsa ma l'unica cosa che mi viene da dirti è di tirare fuori gli attributi!! fai l'uomo e vai a parlare col marito e se lei ti ama ti seguirà, con o senza soldi, avvocati, familiari e tutto l'ambaradan......altrimenti era solo un calesse e allora ti rimane solo di cercare di tutelarti come padre e tutelare tuo figlio...
Auguri  di cuore lucky.....
certo che ti sei scelto un nick appropriato, in questo momento proprio lucky non ti ci vedo.


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2007)

*Lucky*



Tristano ha detto:


> stai calmo, raccogli le forze e fatti consigliare bene dall'avvocato.
> ciao


Concordo, la prima mossa è un avvocato.... poi saprai cosa fare e come muoverti, altro è inutile dire, quello che è fatto non è modificabile, prendine atto e valuta che un giorno la tua immagine dovrà apparire la meno offuscata possibiole agli occhi di tuo figlio.  Tanto prima o dopo lui lo saprà e valuterà i comportamenti di tutti!
Bruja


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...certo che sei curioso eh...io non voglio offenderti in nessun modo, però...cazzo, ma per tutto questo tempo, che hai fatto? lei aveva la gravidanza a rischio, ma tu?...non sono cose che si possono risolvere quando si vuole, la vita ha i suoi cicli e ci chiama agli appuntamenti, a cui non si può mancare, se no, come una persona adulta e normale, non la ingravidavi,
> ...sbaglio??
> preferisco che mi dica che non te ne fregava un cazzo all'inizio, e poi t'è venuta la voglia di fare il padre, ma credere che se non venivi a scrivere su un forum, non ti veniva la _curiosità _di conoscere la tua posizione giuridica in questa vicenda, mi pare incredibile e incomprensibile
> 
> ...


Quando abbiamo concepito la mia prima reazione è stata quella di sistemare subito la situazione, ma per paura che fosse un amore un po traballante abbiamo deciso di aspettare tre mesi per capire cosa volevamo in realta... nel frattempo le è venuta a mancare una nipote di dieci anni e quindi vi lascio immaginare in che condizioni era tutta la famiglia, non c'è sembrato il caso di aggravare ancora di piu la situazione, con un altra notiziaccia...
poi sono subentrate delle complicazioni alla gravidanza... le sue gelosie appena partorito lei non voleva nessun tipo di devastazione mentale, ora che siamo tutti piu tranquilli vogliamo risolvere la situazione consapevoli che è un po tardi, ma con la voglia di fare chiarezza... soprattutto per dare una famiglia vera e senza menzogne a nostro figlio...


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Quando abbiamo concepito la mia prima reazione è stata quella di sistemare subito la situazione, ma per paura che fosse un amore un po traballante abbiamo deciso di aspettare tre mesi per capire cosa volevamo in realta... nel frattempo le è venuta a mancare una nipote di dieci anni e quindi vi lascio immaginare in che condizioni era tutta la famiglia, non c'è sembrato il caso di aggravare ancora di piu la situazione, con un altra notiziaccia...
> poi sono subentrate delle complicazioni alla gravidanza... le sue gelosie appena partorito lei non voleva nessun tipo di devastazione mentale, ora che siamo tutti piu tranquilli vogliamo risolvere la situazione consapevoli che è un po tardi, ma con la voglia di fare chiarezza... soprattutto per dare una famiglia vera e senza menzogne a nostro figlio...


ok! quindi? hai contattato un avvocato??


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ho letto un pò di corsa ma l'unica cosa che mi viene da dirti è di tirare fuori gli attributi!! fai l'uomo e vai a parlare col marito e se lei ti ama ti seguirà, con o senza soldi, avvocati, familiari e tutto l'ambaradan......altrimenti era solo un calesse e allora ti rimane solo di cercare di tutelarti come padre e tutelare tuo figlio...
> Auguri di cuore lucky.....
> certo che ti sei scelto un nick appropriato, in questo momento proprio lucky non ti ci vedo.


ciao alex
il problema non sono i soldi o quant'altro, ma le ritorsioni che il marito potrebbe fare nei loro confronti... se lui se la prenderebbe solo con me non avrei nessun tipo di problema ad andere a prendermi mio figlio e lei...


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ok! quindi? hai contattato un avvocato??


volevo andare oggi pomeriggio, ma purtroppo non rientra fino al tre di gennaio...
in una breve spiegazione telefonica, che non ho idea di quanto possa aver capito, dice di stare tranquillo e di non fare pazzie, perche gia non sono in una posizione ottimale e quindi aggraverei soltanto la situazione... ne parleremo con l'anno nuovo... meno male che un amico!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> volevo andare oggi pomeriggio, ma purtroppo non rientra fino al tre di gennaio...
> in una breve spiegazione telefonica, che non ho idea di quanto possa aver capito, dice di stare tranquillo e di non fare pazzie, perche gia non sono in una posizione ottimale e quindi aggraverei soltanto la situazione... ne parleremo con l'anno nuovo... *meno male che un amico*!!


mizzica che Amicone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....
vabbé, non sono 3/4 giorni che ti cambiano la vita....
ma voi ne avete parlato (tu e lei)??
e lei che intenzioni ha?


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mizzica che Amicone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lei dice di essere innamorata di me e di voler risolvere il tutto... forse io sono troppo insistente, forse ha ragione quando dice che mettendole cosi tanta pressione non riesce ad organizzare come tirar fuori la faccenda, penso abbia paura che io mi fiondi li a fare un casino pazzesco.. naturalmente è quello che vorrei fare, ma credo che facendo cosi perderei lei e anche la possibilita di godermi mio figlio.... ora voglio vedere come vuole affrontare la cosa...


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> lei dice di essere innamorata di me e di voler risolvere il tutto... forse io sono troppo insistente, forse ha ragione quando dice che mettendole cosi tanta pressione non riesce ad organizzare come tirar fuori la faccenda, penso abbia paura che io mi fiondi li a fare un casino pazzesco.. naturalmente è quello che vorrei fare, ma credo che facendo cosi perderei lei e anche la possibilita di godermi mio figlio.... ora voglio vedere come vuole affrontare la cosa...


 
sicuramente ha ragione sul fatto che non puoi fare la scenata napoletana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche perché di mezzo c'é un'altra persona _*ignara*_ che ha dei sentimenti che
non é giusto che vengano calpestati in modo barbaro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mettiti un po al suo posto.....la moglie lo ha tradito.....il figlio che crede suo non lo é...cosa gli può capitare ancora?? che va a pisciare e gli cade nel cesso?!?!?(scusa il francesismo)...
capisco che tu magari abbia fretta, ma potevi pensarci anche prima...per lo meno prima che partorisse.
Ora é giusto che affrontiate le cose con calma e con rispetto anche delle altre persone...

Spero solo lei non la tiri alla lunga e poi ti lasci _lì_ ...
anche perché una persona che fa credere al marito che,
sia suo un figlio, che non lo é, mi pare che pelo sullo stomaco ne abbia da
vendere........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> lei dice di essere innamorata di me e di voler risolvere il tutto... forse io sono troppo insistente, forse ha ragione quando dice che mettendole cosi tanta pressione non riesce ad organizzare come tirar fuori la faccenda, penso abbia paura che io mi fiondi li a fare un casino pazzesco.. naturalmente è quello che vorrei fare, ma credo che facendo cosi perderei lei e anche la possibilita di godermi mio figlio.... ora voglio vedere come vuole affrontare la cosa...


In ogni situazione bisogna agire considerando la posizione della controparte (anche solo per tutelarsi...) e tu considera la posizione di un marito traditro che ha accudito la moglie in una gravidanza a rischio e ha assistito al parto di un figlio non suo di cui si è entusiasmato e ha presentato a parenti e amici ...prima "irrompi" meglio è...

A meno che tuttociò non sia una fantasia di chi vuol vedere come possano reagire i forumisti di fronte a situazioni estreme...


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

MAGARI!!!!

Forse oggi la vedo, sempre che riesca a scappare dalla morsa dei parenti, ogni giorno che passa la sento piu dolce, spero non sia un modo per tenermi tranquillo, anche se non lo dimostra...


----------



## Iago (28 Dicembre 2007)

*infatti...*



sfigatta ha detto:


> sicuramente ha ragione sul fatto che non puoi fare la scenata napoletana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...certo...non è mica il caso di pressare...tanto...
...nevvero Lucky?


...sono sempre più convinto che nessuno può darti le risposte che ti servono, su carta lo sai tu e lo sai lei cosa andava e andrebbe fatto, ma...non lo fate, _volete risolvere il tutto, _ma che significa in termini pratici? ...a mio vedere, mai come in questo caso, l'inerzia è colpevole...per tutti e verso tutti.

sei sicuro che tu voglia andare a vivere con lei per crescere tuo figlio?

sei sicuro che anche lei lo voglia?

hai provato a scomparire e sentire cosa provi, e fare sentire a lei come sarebbe la vita senza di te? cioè, forse non mi spiego...con le mosse che avete fatto, LORO sono a posto (sai quanti padri in queste condizioni esistono e sono sempre esistiti??...uff a iosa)...lei farà la mamma a suo figlio, il marito farà da padre a tuo figlio (come sta già facendo da un anno a questa parte) e tu ogni tanto ti vedrai con lei per scopare, e arriverete a un certo punto a decidere che è meglio non raccontarti più neanche quanto si fà grande e bello il bambino.

...e tutti vissero felici e contenti


----------



## Mari' (28 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni situazione bisogna agire considerando la posizione della controparte (anche solo per tutelarsi...) e tu considera la posizione di un marito traditro che ha accudito la moglie in una gravidanza a rischio e ha assistito al parto di un figlio non suo di cui si è entusiasmato e ha presentato a parenti e amici ...prima "irrompi" meglio è...
> 
> * A meno che tuttociò non sia una fantasia di chi vuol vedere come possano reagire i forumisti di fronte a situazioni estreme...*


----------



## Mari' (28 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...certo...non è mica il caso di pressare...tanto...
> ...nevvero Lucky?
> 
> 
> ...



Ue'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tu ca stai


----------



## Iago (28 Dicembre 2007)

*OGM*

...sono di passaggio


----------



## Mari' (28 Dicembre 2007)

*IAGONE*



Iago ha detto:


> ...sono di passaggio


Stai attento  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che ti si squaglia il ghiaccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sai che figura?


----------



## Rebecca (28 Dicembre 2007)

però hai accennato a sospetti del marito.
cosa pensi che sospetti?
anche di non essere il padre o solo il tradimento?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Dicembre 2007)

ma il buonsenso dove è andato a finire?

come si fa a combinare casini di questa portata nel 2007?
a me hanno insegnato che i figli si fanno solo con il marito perché la vita poi non si può prevedere, ma i figli vanno tutelati in ogni senso.

siete degli scellerati.


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> però hai accennato a sospetti del marito.
> cosa pensi che sospetti?
> anche di non essere il padre o solo il tradimento?


si perche prima le ha detto se era sicura che fosse suo, poi adesso continua a dirle che non assomiglia a nessuno dei due...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> si perche prima le ha detto se era sicura che fosse suo, poi adesso continua a dirle che non assomiglia a nessuno dei due...


ma dio caro... 
ma se anche fosse barbalù, non credi che stia vivendo un delirio di quelli che nemmeno a dracula si possono augurare?
guarda che te sei incredibile... non ti rendi nemmeno conto di quello che hai combinato!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> però hai accennato a sospetti del marito.
> cosa pensi che sospetti?
> anche di non essere il padre o solo il tradimento?


secondo me ha "nasato" la beffa solo che è ancora nella fase: ma cazzo, proprio a me una cosa simile? no, no. non posso accettarlo.


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma il buonsenso dove è andato a finire?
> 
> come si fa a combinare casini di questa portata nel 2007?
> a me hanno insegnato che i figli si fanno solo con il marito perché la vita poi non si può prevedere, ma i figli vanno tutelati in ogni senso.
> ...


appunto che la vita non la puoi prevedere che ci si innamora anche da sposati....
io sono single, o ipoteticamente sto con lei, ti assicuro che ho e ho avuto altre occasioni per innamorarmi, e a prescindere che è madre di mio figlio, lei mi riempie tantissimo...

credo che l'amore sia un qualcosa di incontrollabile, puoi frenarlo o cancellarlo se non è reciproco, ma se l'attrazione di una prima volta piano piano si trasforma sempre piu in passione sia sessuale che sentimentale diventa una droga anche una sola sua carezza...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> appunto che la vita non la puoi prevedere che ci si innamora anche da sposati....
> io sono single, o ipoteticamente sto con lei, ti assicuro che ho e ho avuto altre occasioni per innamorarmi, e a prescindere che è madre di mio figlio, lei mi riempie tantissimo...
> 
> credo che l'amore sia un qualcosa di incontrollabile, puoi frenarlo o cancellarlo se non è reciproco, ma se l'attrazione di una prima volta piano piano si trasforma sempre piu in passione sia sessuale che sentimentale diventa una droga anche una sola sua carezza...


sì, ma... capiscimi... tu non hai assolutamente alba del casino che hai combinato.
continui a puntare tutto sull'amore che hai per la tua donna... e sottovaluti quelle che sono le conseguenze di cotanto amore...
uè, sveglia: sei padre di un figlio che per ora è tuo solo perché lo sai tu e lo sa lei.

quindi, perdona il mio disincanto, ma per te la vedo più che dura...
e non illuderti che la tua bella ti seguirà nei tuoi voli fantastici... perché non lo farà.
si terrà suo marito a tutti i costi, strailludendolo che il figlio è suo, anche se il bimbo ha gli occhi marroni, e lui li ha celesti(! !!!!!), e tu ti accontenterai ancora di scuse farlocche per la serie: fra 25 anni forse dirò la verità a mio marito.
e svegliati vah...


----------



## Old LUCKY (28 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma... capiscimi... tu non hai assolutamente alba del casino che hai combinato.
> continui a puntare tutto sull'amore che hai per la tua donna... e sottovaluti quelle che sono le conseguenze di cotanto amore...
> uè, sveglia: sei padre di un figlio che per ora è tuo solo perché lo sai tu e lo sa lei.
> 
> ...


sono con te e sicuramente non faro paswsare troppo tempo ancora, ma perche dovrei rischiare di perdere lei e ben che mi vada vedere mio figlio una volta alla settimana se lei puo? ha detto che sta cercando una soluzione, e le credo... posso aspettare ancora un po... anche se ti assicuro che sto per sbottare...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> sono con te e sicuramente non faro paswsare troppo tempo ancora, ma perche dovrei rischiare di perdere lei e ben che mi vada vedere mio figlio una volta alla settimana se lei puo? ha detto che sta cercando una soluzione, e le credo... posso aspettare ancora un po... anche se ti assicuro che sto per sbottare...


tu sei fuori di melone e ci sta, vista la situazione...
però senti, a me sta tipa piace meno di niente, te lo dico papale papale...
la soluzione che sta cercando è: come fargli digerire il fatto che mi tengo figlio e marito e ogni tanto me lo scopo?
ma davvero, sai? ti sta intortando alla grande...
tu sei vittima di un colossale chiodo.
la tua bella è una bella stronza in tutti i sensi.
e te lo dico io che non sono una bigotta, ma che mai e poi mai, avrei rischiato concepimenti fuori dal matrimonio... e non per me... ma perchè i figli sono sacri e vengono prima di tutto, e non per ipocrisia e moralismo spiccciolo, ma perché son sacri punto. e non esiste che un mio figlio, per un mio egoismo, debba pagare pegno. non e-si-ste. 
capito?
svegliati!!


----------



## Old Angel (28 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu sei fuori di melone e ci sta, vista la situazione...
> però senti, a me sta tipa piace meno di niente, te lo dico papale papale...
> la soluzione che sta cercando è: come fargli digerire il fatto che mi tengo figlio e marito e ogni tanto me lo scopo?
> ma davvero, sai? ti sta intortando alla grande...
> ...


Boh sinceramente quando sento ste cose ci rimango male forse sono strano io non lo so....possibile che le persone non ragionano più la testa ma con altro? ma se una ti dice....sono incinta e tu....e mio? lei....certo sei l'unico che mi sbatti come un tamburello, e invece per confermare la paternità è servito l'esame del DNA.....ma sta cosa non da da pensare?


----------



## Old amarax (29 Dicembre 2007)

*lucky*

E' uno scherzo vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




All'inizio ci ho creduto...bravo! ben riuscito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Anche se ...a volte succede!


----------



## Bruja (29 Dicembre 2007)

*Va beh...*

Facciamo che le cose stanno come tu dici..... allora tieni pure buona la mammina, ma dfall'avvocato vacci subito dopo le feste e "procedi" per quello che ti sarà possibile, tanto sarà la sola cosa fattiva che otterrai da lei. Alla fine dubito che voglia rischiare una causa anche se perdente in cui comunquye il marito vedrebbe il suo diritto di paternità messo pubblicamente in dubbio....
Insomma tatto, comprensione, conforto ma..... decisione innanzi tutto!
Bruja


----------



## Tr@deUp (29 Dicembre 2007)

Cambierei nick tanto per cominciare 
E per il futuro farei un corso approfondito sull'utilizzo di tecniche anticoncezionali che sono un _must_ nei rapporti clandestini!!!

E infine, a mio modestissimo parere, lascerei ogni velleità di paternità visto che questo figlio è arrivato _per caso _ed in un contesto del genere...

Quanto al padre..._putativo_ non sarà né il primo né l'ultimo ad avere e crescere un figlio non suo (le statistiche dicono che almeno il 15 percento dei figli non sono dei padri _ufficiali_!!!) e vista la dabbenaggine di noi maschietti, non se ne accorgerà mai  (a meno che tu non sia originario della Costa d'Avorio e lei ovviamente caucasica...)


----------



## Rebecca (29 Dicembre 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Cambierei nick tanto per cominciare
> E per il futuro farei un corso approfondito sull'utilizzo di tecniche anticoncezionali che sono un _must_ nei rapporti clandestini!!!
> 
> E infine, a mio modestissimo parere, lascerei ogni velleità di paternità visto che questo figlio è arrivato _per caso _ed in un contesto del genere...
> ...


Fosse stato per il cialtry... non ci si sarebbe preoccupati di contraccezione.
E una che conosco che ha avuto diverse relazioni con uomini occupati, non usava nulla di nulla... adesso a parte le malattie... ma come mai gli  uomini sposati sembrano così poco preoccupati di questo aspetto?


----------



## Old carlotta (29 Dicembre 2007)

scusate, non ho tempo di leggere tutte le risposte quindi mi fermo al post iniziale. che francamente mi ha lasciata basita.
perchè oh, io credo di essere una veramente possibilista e indulgente verso qualsiasi scelta, anche la più astrusa, ma questa roba qui mi sembra veramente da arresto!
ma dico io, ma siete fuori?!?
far credere a una persona di avere un figlio che non è suo, ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? ma che razza di persona e di madre è una che fa una cosa così??? e tu che stai al gioco???
robe da matti.
io dico cercate di salvare almeno questa creatura che ha ancora tre mesi e grazie al cielo non comprende lo sfacelo che due pazzi gli hanno creato intorno, tanto ormai quel pover'uomo - quello che si crede padre - l'avete rovinato.
sempre che non vi accoppi prima, ipotesi che al posto suo prenderei seriamente in considerazione.


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Dicembre 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Fosse stato per il cialtry... non ci si sarebbe preoccupati di contraccezione.
> E una che conosco che ha avuto diverse relazioni con uomini occupati, non usava nulla di nulla... adesso a parte le malattie... ma come mai gli uomini sposati sembrano così poco preoccupati di questo aspetto?


purtroppo confermo questo trend.. una mia amica dice che proporre il preservativo è una mancanza di fiducia e se non hai fiducia non devi andarci a letto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho constatato che è un pensiero diffuso.


----------



## Rebecca (29 Dicembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> purtroppo confermo questo trend.. una mia amica dice che proporre il preservativo è una mancanza di fiducia e se non hai fiducia non devi andarci a letto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma... fiducia in che senso?


----------



## Old lele51 (29 Dicembre 2007)

*male, male*



Vulvia ha detto:


> purtroppo confermo questo trend.. una mia amica dice che proporre il preservativo è una mancanza di fiducia e se non hai fiducia non devi andarci a letto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con i tempi che corrono, non è la fiducia a uscierne lesa, ma la salute......


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Dicembre 2007)

*Rita e Lele*

Fiducia di "quella" persona (che magari vede per tre o quattro volte e poi stop), nel senso che lo considera persona responsablile circa la propria salute e pensa che non metterebbe a repentaglio la salute altrui  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una volte le ho chiesto se _lei_ avesse mai fatto il test hiv e mi ha risposto che non ne vede il motivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  : mai tenuto condotte a rischio


----------



## Old amarax (29 Dicembre 2007)

carlotta ha detto:


> scusate, non ho tempo di leggere tutte le risposte quindi mi fermo al post iniziale. che francamente mi ha lasciata basita.
> perchè oh, io credo di essere una veramente possibilista e indulgente verso qualsiasi scelta, anche la più astrusa, ma questa roba qui mi sembra veramente da arresto!
> ma dico io, ma siete fuori?!?
> far credere a una persona di avere un figlio che non è suo, ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? ma che razza di persona e di madre è una che fa una cosa così??? e tu che stai al gioco???
> ...








 Che bello leggerti!A volte penso di essere sola a pensarla così..gli amici del forum sanno ...a te lo ripeto con piacere:quando l'amante "leggendaria" di mio marito temeva di essere incinta di mio marito aveva la stessa intenzione.Far passare il "bimbo",se c'era, per figlio di suo marito.Cioè ci sarebbe andata a letto per giustificare la gravidanza.Quando io lo seppi divenni una furia.Lo avrei detto IO al marito come stavano le cose.(Meno male che non c'era!!!!). Mi ripugna che esistano donne capaci di tanto.Non ho capito...diventano moraliste all'improvviso?Ok sono contro l'aborto...ok mi sta bene!!!strabene!! ma non si può prendere per il cu@o così un'altra persona.MAI in nessun caso 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .Si dice.Si lascia.Si perde...ma si guadagna in coerenza.Onestà.Amore.Per il bimbo che nasce ci sarà pulizia.Dentro di sè...dentro casa.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Fosse stato per il cialtry... non ci si sarebbe preoccupati di contraccezione.
> E una che conosco che ha avuto diverse relazioni con uomini occupati, non usava nulla di nulla... adesso a parte le malattie... ma come mai gli uomini sposati sembrano così poco preoccupati di questo aspetto?[/quote
> 
> Devono dimostrare la fiducia nella persona con cui scopano
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (29 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Boh sinceramente quando sento ste cose ci rimango male forse sono strano io non lo so....possibile che le persone non ragionano più la testa ma con altro? ma se una ti dice....sono incinta e tu....e mio? lei....certo sei l'unico che mi sbatti come un tamburello, e invece per confermare la paternità è servito l'esame del DNA.....ma sta cosa non da da pensare?


 

















 FERMATE IL MONDO!!!!!VOGLIO SCENDERE!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Cambierei nick tanto per cominciare
> E per il futuro farei un corso approfondito sull'utilizzo di tecniche anticoncezionali che sono un _must_ nei rapporti clandestini!!!
> 
> E infine, a mio modestissimo parere, lascerei ogni velleità di paternità visto che questo figlio è arrivato _per caso _ed in un contesto del genere...
> ...





Rita ha detto:


> Fosse stato per il cialtry... non ci si sarebbe preoccupati di contraccezione.
> E una che conosco che ha avuto diverse relazioni con uomini occupati, non usava nulla di nulla... adesso a parte le malattie... ma come mai gli uomini sposati sembrano così poco preoccupati di questo aspetto?





carlotta ha detto:


> scusate, non ho tempo di leggere tutte le risposte quindi mi fermo al post iniziale. che francamente mi ha lasciata basita.
> perchè oh, io credo di essere una veramente possibilista e indulgente verso qualsiasi scelta, anche la più astrusa, ma questa roba qui mi sembra veramente da arresto!
> ma dico io, ma siete fuori?!?
> far credere a una persona di avere un figlio che non è suo, ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? ma che razza di persona e di madre è una che fa una cosa così??? e tu che stai al gioco???
> ...





Vulvia ha detto:


> purtroppo confermo questo trend.. una mia amica dice che proporre il preservativo è una mancanza di fiducia e se non hai fiducia non devi andarci a letto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rita ha detto:


> Ma... fiducia in che senso?





lele51 ha detto:


> Con i tempi che corrono, non è la fiducia a uscierne lesa, ma la salute......





Vulvia ha detto:


> Fiducia di "quella" persona (che magari vede per tre o quattro volte e poi stop), nel senso che lo considera persona responsablile circa la propria salute e pensa che non metterebbe a repentaglio la salute altrui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono state aperte almeno 2 discussioni sulll'uso del preservativo nel forum e mi sono trovata più o meno sola a difenderne l'uso con l'argomento della *fiducia nella persona con cui si ha un rapporto di lunga durata .*..affermazione che fatta qui dentro trovo esilarante


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono state aperte almeno 2 discussioni sulll'uso del preservativo nel forum e mi sono trovata più o meno sola a difenderne l'uso con l'argomento della *fiducia nella persona con cui si ha un rapporto di lunga durata .*..affermazione che fatta qui dentro trovo esilarante


Non ricordo le discussioni.. (sono spesso assnte dal forum, sorry), ma a me viene tanto da piangere.


----------



## Old fay (29 Dicembre 2007)

Cara amarax, tutte le amanti hanno fatto passare i figli illeggittimi come fossero dei loro mariti, è storia. Quale sarebbe la soluzione? Confessarlo al coniuge? Io lo farei e gli direi, scegli, puoi anche decidere di buttarmi fuori casa, avresti ragione, ma credo che per quieto vivere e per amore degli altri figli, alle volte si scelga di...soprassedere. Ho conosciuto storie simili. Spero di non trovarmici mai, ma alle volte ho pensato che sarebbe potuto accademi. Non so nemmeno cosa farebbe il mio amante, ma io di certo non abortirei...Alle volte come hai detto tu, certe cose capitano e portano pulizia, forse ce ne sarebbe bisogno in alcuni casi. Spero tu stia meglio.


----------



## Bruja (29 Dicembre 2007)

*rispondo a Carlotta*

Hai ragione circa le tue asserzioni ma se esiste un buon 15% di persone che statisticamente non sono padri naturali del figli attribuitigli significa che questo trend è più diffuso di quanto si creda.... insomma di madri furbacchione ne sono sempre esistite, ne esistono e ne esisteranno sempre! 
Non è corretto, non è onesto etc.... ma lo preferiscono alla denuncia, al doversi rimboccare le maniche etc...
Qui siamo di fronte ad un caso in cui il padre vuole prendersi carico della paternità ma gli altri? Quelli che rispondono "è affare tuo", oppure " perchè non hai preso la pillola o preteso il preservativo"??? Sono le risposte che si sentono più spesso nei centri di aiuto alle donne in difficoltà!!!!!
Purtroppo è la donna che deve premunirsi, salvo che sia come la nostra signora in causa, che deve solo decidere con chi le convenga passare la vita come moglie o compagna e come madre.....
Ogni testa un'idea ed un senso di responsabilità.....
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (29 Dicembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara amarax, tutte le amanti hanno fatto passare i figli illeggittimi come fossero dei loro mariti, è storia. Quale sarebbe la soluzione? Confessarlo al coniuge? Io lo farei e gli direi, scegli, puoi anche decidere di buttarmi fuori casa, avresti ragione, ma credo che per quieto vivere e per amore degli altri figli, alle volte si scelga di...soprassedere. Ho conosciuto storie simili. Spero di non trovarmici mai, ma alle volte ho pensato che sarebbe potuto accademi. Non so nemmeno cosa farebbe il mio amante, ma io di certo non abortirei...Alle volte come hai detto tu, certe cose capitano e portano pulizia, forse ce ne sarebbe bisogno in alcuni casi. Spero tu stia meglio.


La pensiamo nello stesso modo.Mii fa piacere.Che nel passato sia accaduto lo so.Mi ripugna pensare che ancora accade.Nel ns secolo!con tutti i mezzi anticoncezionali che esistono!!!Ma dai!Le ns mamme e nonne non sapevano nemmeno fino in fondo le cose...ma oggi!Non ci sono scusanti.Non ne trovo.Se poi pensi che quelli che mi riguardano soo 2 medici...mi viene da vomitare 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 !

Sto sempre male.
Anche se lui ,stanotte,in una discussione legata alla mia gelosia,mi ha detto che "aveva" anche un'altra in testa ma che ora non c'è più....
Non gli credo.Ci provo.Non gli credo.
Un bacio.


----------



## Old LUCKY (29 Dicembre 2007)

quante morali...

capisco il vostro disdegno verso un fatto che è a dir poco drammatico ed evitabile, ma credo che la vita non si possa vivere con le morali, 
credo che se sei vivo sbagli..
credo che se sbagli poi devi sistemarte i tuoi errori
credo che quando sei innamorato sembra tutto facile..
ora con il avrei dovuto fare, e me lo ripeto in continuazione, non vado da nessuna parte..
adesso sono qui, in una situazione pessima, e continuo a pensare...
credo che ogni persona con problemi piccoli o grandi che siano dicano questa frase " avrei dovuto fare....", ma cmq sei li e non si puo tornare indietro nel tempo...
è vero che la mia storia è assolutamente immorale e mette in gioco la sensibilita di tante persone, ma credo che voglio il bene di mio figlio, la sua serenita, il suo cresciere in una famiglia... 
è chiaro che mi direte dovevi pensarci prima.... ma non sempre va tutto come dovrebbe, e forse il mio pensare che non avesse mai lasciato suo marito, la sua gelosia fantasticante, il pensiero che saremmo andati in contro a qualcosa di immorale, forse queste cose ci hanno rallentato stupidamente, per portarci adesso al limite, al punto di vederci e piangere come due 15enni parlando di come organizzare la cosa e con la voglia di stare insieme e crescere nostro figlio...


----------



## Rebecca (29 Dicembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Fiducia di "quella" persona (che magari vede per tre o quattro volte e poi stop), nel senso che lo considera persona responsablile circa la propria salute e pensa che non metterebbe a repentaglio la salute altrui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A parte il fatto che non esiste solo l'hiv. 
A parte il fatto che se lo sono preso persone con condotte non a rischio (coniugi dal coniuge, fidanzati dal fidanzato...).
A parte il fatto che le infezioni comuni da micoplasmi, batteri e funghi ce le hanno persone per bene, si stima almento il 75% della popolazione, per di più asintomatiche.
A parte tutti questi fatti...
Si stava parlando di contraccezione... Avevo scritto, "malattie a parte..."
Vorrei sapere come la fiducia impedisca un concepimento.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> quante morali...
> 
> capisco il vostro disdegno verso un fatto che è a dir poco drammatico ed evitabile, ma credo che la vita non si possa vivere con le morali,
> credo che se sei vivo sbagli..
> ...


E allora FAI!!parla con lei...dille che la vuoi con te.Lei e il vostro bambino.Fatti accompagnare da qualcuno a parlare con il marito.Che forse già pensa che il bimbo non sia suo...il che è un bene.Non si meraviglierà...non si sentirà colpito alle spalle del tutto.Fai tutto quello che il tuo cuore desidera.Se lei non è d'accordo con te lasciala.Dimentica lei ed il bambino.D'altra parte a quest'età il bambino è più suo che tuo.Crescendo impara che c'è anche il papà...che poi è quell'uomo che lo crescerà.Che gli starà vicino se ha la febbre...che lo vedrà vivere nel quotidiano.Che può o meno coincidere con chi lo ha messo al mondo.
auguri.


----------



## Old LUCKY (29 Dicembre 2007)

*quanti di voi hanno un amante o sono stati amanti?*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2007)

*Lucky*

Non c'è tanta scelta sul da farsi.
Mica ci sono problemi rispetto a salvaguardare mantenimento o cose del genere...è chiaro che il matrimonio è finito per colpa ...addebito a carico di lei.
Può uscire anche di casa domani con la roba del bambino e venire da te.
Morale è assumersi le responsabilità anche dei propri errori


----------



## Old LUCKY (29 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è tanta scelta sul da farsi.
> Mica ci sono problemi rispetto a salvaguardare mantenimento o cose del genere...è chiaro che il matrimonio è finito per colpa ...addebito a carico di lei.
> Può uscire anche di casa domani con la roba del bambino e venire da te.
> Morale è assumersi le responsabilità anche dei propri errori


stamattina ci siamo visti.... lei pensa di andar via e di voler stare un po sola, dica che sarebbe meglio aspettare un po prima di convivere.. pensa che con l'allontanamento il marito metta seriamente in dubbio la sua paternita, e quindi sarebbe forse la soluzione meno dolorosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> *quanti di voi hanno un amante o sono stati amanti?*


Tanti ...io no (destino avverso  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   ma evidentemente hanno avuto più prudenza o ...meno sfortuna...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> stamattina ci siamo visti.... lei pensa di andar via e di voler stare un po sola, dica che sarebbe meglio aspettare un po prima di convivere.. pensa che con l'allontanamento il marito metta seriamente in dubbio la sua paternita, e quindi sarebbe forse la soluzione meno dolorosa...


Questa storia è come una ceretta...la cera è stesa ...con uno strappo solo è meno dolorosa ...se la si fa seccare e la si stacca un pezzetto alla volta è atroce e ...i peli restano lì!


----------



## Old LUCKY (29 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa storia è come una ceretta...la cera è stesa ...con uno strappo solo è meno dolorosa ...se la si fa seccare e la si stacca un pezzetto alla volta è atroce e ...i peli restano lì!


si sono con te, ma ora è l'unica mia speranza prima di fare il botto e presentarmi da lui...


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che non esiste solo l'hiv.
> A parte il fatto che se lo sono preso persone con condotte non a rischio (coniugi dal coniuge, fidanzati dal fidanzato...).
> A parte il fatto che le infezioni comuni da micoplasmi, batteri e funghi ce le hanno persone per bene, si stima almento il 75% della popolazione, per di più asintomatiche.
> A parte tutti questi fatti...
> ...


E' chiaro che la fiducia non impedisce un concepimento. Ho portato l'esempio di un'amica che da anni pratica il coito interrotto e non si fa neanche un problema: intendevo sottolineare come non abbia coscenza del proprio comportamento che può comportare dei rischi per sè e per gli altri, oltre ovviamente a portare ad una gravidanza. Ma non è neanche l'unica tra le persone che conosco. Ho amiche giovanissime che non si affidano ad alcuna contraccezione. 
Confermavo poi il fatto che molti sono gli uomini che *delegano* alla donna la decisione contraccettiva (a me, per es. è capitato quasi sempre) e spesso, anche se proposto, non vorrebbero utilizzare il preservativo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> quante morali...
> 
> capisco il vostro disdegno verso un fatto che è a dir poco drammatico ed evitabile, ma credo che la vita non si possa vivere con le morali,
> credo che se sei vivo sbagli..
> ...


Scusa, abbiamo preso una direzione parallela con il discorso sulla contraccezione. Ma lungi da me puntarti il dito contro. Anzi trovo assai degno di rispetto l'assumerti la responsabilità delle tue azioni.


----------



## Old LUCKY (29 Dicembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Scusa, abbiamo preso una direzione parallela con il discorso sulla contraccezione. Ma lungi da me puntarti il dito contro. Anzi trovo assai degno di rispetto l'assumerti la responsabilità delle tue azioni.


Grazie Vulvia...
in quanto ai contraccettivi maschili penso e li trovo realmente una barriera...
naturalmente è assolutamente indiscutibile che in un rappporto occasionale vada usato... preferisco la pillola, ma molte volte certe persone non possono utilizzarla... ma cmq basterebbe stare un po attenti....


----------



## Rebecca (29 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Grazie Vulvia...
> in quanto ai contraccettivi maschili penso e li trovo realmente una barriera...
> naturalmente è assolutamente indiscutibile che in un rappporto occasionale vada usato... preferisco la pillola, ma molte volte certe persone non possono utilizzarla... ma cmq basterebbe stare un po attenti....


Non voglio contraddirti a tutti i costi. Ma il messaggio che passa è pericoloso... Non è vero che basta stare attenti, perchè il liquido lubrificante che esce dal pene al momento dell'erezione contiene spermatozoi, anche se in misura minore e una gravidanza è possibile. Io non mi riferivo a te, comunque, perchè le cose azzardate in questo senso mi è capitato di farle anche a me. Solo mi sorprendo che in generale gli uomini sposati non abbiano timore particolare quanso sono con le amanti. Nemmeno chiedono se lei usa la pillola.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Grazie Vulvia...
> in quanto ai contraccettivi maschili penso e li trovo realmente una barriera...
> naturalmente è assolutamente indiscutibile che in un rappporto occasionale vada usato... preferisco la pillola, ma molte volte certe persone non possono utilizzarla... ma cmq basterebbe stare un po attenti....


Lucky, domanda a bruciapelo...se lei non avesse avuto un figlio da te...saresti così determinato nel pretendere che lei lasciasse il marito e vivesse con te?


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lucky, domanda a bruciapelo...se lei non avesse avuto un figlio da te...saresti così determinato nel pretendere che lei lasciasse il marito e vivesse con te?


ciao...

si... ancora prima che succedesse tutto cio volevamo stare insieme.....


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> ciao...
> 
> si... ancora prima che succedesse tutto cio volevamo stare insieme.....


Si, ok...si dice...e si desidera se si è coinvolti...ma reali progetti ne avevate fatti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non voglio sembrarti troppo diffidente...ma un pò di esperienza credo di averla...e un conto è dirsi "ohh come sarebbe bello averti tutta per me, alzarsi la mattina con te, addormentarsi la sera e dormire abbracciati" etc etc...e un conto è darsi tempi e modi certi...


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

*Sono pazzo!?!*

stanotte sono andato a dormire in quel motel dove è stato concepito mio figlio....
ho chiesto ancora la stessa camera, quella camera piena di ricordi...
forse per sentirmi piu vicino a loro, forse per rivivere quel momento...
lei mi ha dato del pazzo e non convinta che sarei stato capace realmente di averlo fatto mi ha anche videochiamato....
mi ha detto che è il gesto piu romantico che abbia mai ricevuto....

Sono pazzo?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> stanotte sono andato a dormire in quel motel dove è stato concepito mio figlio....
> ho chiesto ancora la stessa camera, quella camera piena di ricordi...
> forse per sentirmi piu vicino a loro, forse per rivivere quel momento...
> lei mi ha dato del pazzo e non convinta che sarei stato capace realmente di averlo fatto mi ha anche videochiamato....
> ...


No...o forse si...visto che sei innamorato cotto!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2007)

*Lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> stanotte sono andato a dormire in quel motel dove è stato concepito mio figlio....
> ho chiesto ancora la stessa camera, quella camera piena di ricordi...
> forse per sentirmi piu vicino a loro, forse per rivivere quel momento...
> lei mi ha dato del pazzo e non convinta che sarei stato capace realmente di averlo fatto mi ha anche videochiamato....
> ...


Per niente, speriamo invece che dato il romanticismo, rinsavisca lei..........!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, ok...si dice...e si desidera se si è coinvolti...ma reali progetti ne avevate fatti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no tempi e modi concreti al tempo non ne avevamo stabiliti...

ieri sera mi ha detto che lei vuole stare con me, ma deve trovare il modo di non far soffrire suo marito...
naturalmente mi ha detto di non vederla in negativo, (perche io ogni sua parola forse esagerando la vedo sempre negativa e tiro conclusioni azzardate) pero penso che adesso mi avrebbe gia allontanato se non fosse vero...


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No...o forse si...visto che sei innamorato cotto!!


si credo proprio di esserne innamorato, anche se lei attribuisce tutto alla presenza di nostro figlio...


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per niente, speriamo invece che dato il romanticismo, rinsavisca lei..........!!!!!!!
> Bruja


penso che sia sincera quando mi guarda e mi dice che mi ama, lo fa con le lacrime agli occhi...
la mia paura è che non riuscira a dare una delusione cosi forte al marito...


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Organizzarle la cosa.
> Stabilire tempi precisi per dirlo e per l'uscita di casa.
> Preparare il "nido".
> E porle un ultimatum entro il quale deve parlare altrimenti lo dirai tu.
> Ma tutto questo lo devi decidere tu...se sei l'uomo di cui lei si può fidare.


 
Non ascoltarla per favore! Ultimatum in amore? E quando mai funzionano?
Se lei non vuole andare con lui ci saranno dei motivi seri.
Se lui pianta un casino lei potrebbe non volerlo più.
A quel punto l'unico che ci rimette è il bimbo che si ritroverebbe con una mamma sola.
Meglio far decidere alla mamma e per il bene del bimbo lasciarlo nella tranquillità della sua famiglia. Il padre non è chi biologicamente provvede ad inseminare ma colui che cresce il bimbo.
Quante cazzate ho letto!


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> si credo proprio di esserne innamorato, anche se lei attribuisce tutto alla presenza di nostro figlio...


 
Lei è più realista di te. Non vuole lasciare il marito perchè gli da sicurezza. E' un uomo. Tu con i tuoi gesti similromantici che vuoi dimostrare? Una donna che ha un bimbo di 3 mesi ha bisogno di fondamenta, di solidità non di una videochiamata. Gli hai fatto vedere il motel ma perchè non lo avete concepito a casa tua? Perchè non gli hai fatto vedere con la videochiamata che hai preparato la casa per voi 3?
Sveglia che non stai giocando e pettinando bamboline.


----------



## Old silvia30 (30 Dicembre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non ascoltarla per favore! Ultimatum in amore? E quando mai funzionano?
> Se lei non vuole andare con lui ci saranno dei motivi seri.
> Se lui pianta un casino lei potrebbe non volerlo più.
> A quel punto l'unico che ci rimette è il bimbo che si ritroverebbe con una mamma sola.
> ...


ma siamo matti?un bimbo ha diritto di crescere con il prprorio padre sopratutto se quest'ultimo vuole far parte della sua vita

tutto il resto è in secondo piano,l'infelicita di lei,quella di lui,quella del marito


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lei è più realista di te. Non vuole lasciare il marito perchè gli da sicurezza. E' un uomo. Tu con i tuoi gesti similromantici che vuoi dimostrare? Una donna che ha un bimbo di 3 mesi ha bisogno di fondamenta, di solidità non di una videochiamata. Gli hai fatto vedere il motel ma perchè non lo avete concepito a casa tua? Perchè non gli hai fatto vedere con la videochiamata che hai preparato la casa per voi 3?
> Sveglia che non stai giocando e pettinando bamboline.


uno di noi....
la casa che aspetta loro la conosce, e sa  benissimo che so dare fondamenta...
credo che se fosse come dici te avrebbe gia troncato...


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma siamo matti?un bimbo ha diritto di crescere con il prprorio padre sopratutto se quest'ultimo vuole far parte della sua vita
> 
> tutto il resto è in secondo piano,l'infelicita di lei,quella di lui,quella del marito


sono pienamente con te, stiamo solo cercando il modo di far pesare il meno possibile la cosa... 
io ti assicuro andrei li adesso....


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

silvia30 ha detto:


> ma siamo matti?un bimbo ha diritto di crescere con il prprorio padre sopratutto se quest'ultimo vuole far parte della sua vita
> 
> tutto il resto è in secondo piano,l'infelicita di lei,quella di lui,quella del marito


Sì, ma questo padre sta dicendo che il tradimento può essere l'esito di una legittima ricerca della felicità...


----------



## Old LUCKY (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sì, ma questo padre sta dicendo che il tradimento può essere l'esito di una legittima ricerca della felicità...


Rita...
la felicita si puo avere per sempre con la stessa persona, e se è reciproco la storia dura in eterno, ma se uno dei due molla allora è lo sfacelo... non si parla piu, a letto alla sera i piedi diventano freddi, a cena, io incomincio a mangiare e poi quando arrivi tiscaldo qualcosa ecc. ecc.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2007)

*Lucky*

Scusa se dico solo la mia opinione che ppotrà sembrarti drastica, ma se una donna ha un figlio con un uomo e quell'uomo lo sa perchè lo ha informato è necessariop che abbia loa faccia e la dignità di assumersene le conseguenze, diversamente non diceva nulla e buonanotte al secchio!!!
Ha reso la tua vita esacerbata, la sua interdetta e quella del marito, che per quanto abbia colpe, è comunque il legittimo consorte, un poveretto che dovrà sapere prima o poi di non avere un figlio.....
Non giudico nessuno, nè sto a fare scommesse su quello che farete, ma permettimi di dire che questo atteggiamento, da lei assunto da subito, è proprio tipico di chi non avendo la stoffa di assumersi le proprie responsabilità, si è adagiata al "vediamo cosa mi conviene fare".... 
Quando si ama davvero e ci si fida, e pare che tu abbia dato testimonianza di affidabilità, si deve decidere!!!   Diversamente si parla chiaro... ma forse ha più paura delle tue ritorsioni e della denuncia di paternità che potresti fare a suo marito che della reazione del marito stesso, e quindi cerca di tenere tutto tranquillo e sotto controllo.
Stai pure in attesa, ma vai comunque dall'avvocato..... ho la sensazione che ti serviràcomunque
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Dicembre 2007)

*!!!Purtroppo...???*

Hay iniziato il post il 26/12...oggi al 31/12/2007 penso tu sia più incasinato che mai...vista la diversità di opinioni che ti diamo.....penso che sia il momento di prendere una pausa e ....lasciare che lei e solo lei decida il futuro di *SUO FIGLIO
*sì..perchè tutti ci siamo messi a delucidare la legalità o meno della tua paternità, della posizione o meno del marito nei confronti del bimbo, e della strategia più o meno corretta a seguire..........PENSO che in mezzo ci sia una donna che non ha le idee chiare ed un bambino che non ha bisogno di certo che VOI ADULTI (Presunto padre, Padre e Madre) lo massacrate con il risultato di quello che succederà se dovreste affrontare il tutto in maniera volutamente emozionale...
parli della tua necessità di padre,....della frustrazione della madre che deve scegliere tra due uomini che la contendono e sono sicuro che non sà dove schierarsi..e le possibili rappresaglie del consorte (Marito Legale) che sono tutte da vedere...diamo per scontato che il tizio è una merda...??? ne sei sicuro...forse ti potrebbe sorprendere il suo ateggiamento o forse potrebbe dimostrarsi violento..si sà CORNUTO e con un figlio NON SUO...non si sà mai a cosa si và in contro...la CRONACA NERA e piena di casi di questo tipo..che finiscono purtroppo MALE per tutti.....!!!
Io in te aspetterei, non metterei pressione e lascerei decidere alla madre, che mi sembra sia assieme al bambino quella che ci rimetterà di più nel caso che tutto andasse a putt.....ne, ...tu ti puoi disscociare della storia e sparire...il marito con tutto il rispetto che forse merita la può mandare fuori di casa o andare via lui e chi paga i piatti rotti sarà quel piccolo che si ritroverà con una madre che dovrà fare i salti mortali per andare avanti.....rammenta que la soluzione che tu proponi forse è la più giusta...ma non è detto che sia la più intelligente a vista della madre...e se apri il frangente del GRAN CASINO aprirai una porta che poi non si potrà chiudere e tutti ci rimetterete..il bambino per primo.
Abbi pazienza.....se lei decide per tè vuol dire che ti ama e si fida...se non decide vuol dire che non ne valeva la pena e devi rassegnarti ad una grossa perdita...amore e paternità...ma devi rassegnarti.
Spero che il 2008 ti porti serenità e lucidità...non far cazzate in più di quelle che hai gia fatto....un sincero abraccio...Daniele


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> no tempi e modi concreti al tempo non ne avevamo stabiliti...
> 
> ieri sera mi ha detto che lei vuole stare con me, ma deve trovare il modo di non far soffrire suo marito...
> naturalmente mi ha detto di non vederla in negativo, (perche io ogni sua parola forse esagerando la vedo sempre negativa e tiro conclusioni azzardate) pero penso che adesso mi avrebbe gia allontanato se non fosse vero...


questa è la frase che ancora mancava...
adesso diciamo che la percentuale su cui puoi contare, circa il fatto che lei dirà la verità al marito in tempi brevi, è scesa al 5%...
mboh, sarò storta io... ma a te ti vedo messo sempre peggio...


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Hay iniziato il post il 26/12...oggi al 31/12/2007 penso tu sia più incasinato che mai...vista la diversità di opinioni che ti diamo.....penso che sia il momento di prendere una pausa e ....lasciare che lei e solo lei decida il futuro di *SUO FIGLIO*
> sì..perchè tutti ci siamo messi a delucidare la legalità o meno della tua paternità, della posizione o meno del marito nei confronti del bimbo, e della strategia più o meno corretta a seguire..........PENSO che in mezzo ci sia una donna che non ha le idee chiare ed un bambino che non ha bisogno di certo che VOI ADULTI (Presunto padre, Padre e Madre) lo massacrate con il risultato di quello che succederà se dovreste affrontare il tutto in maniera volutamente emozionale...
> parli della tua necessità di padre,....della frustrazione della madre che deve scegliere tra due uomini che la contendono e sono sicuro che non sà dove schierarsi..e le possibili rappresaglie del consorte (Marito Legale) che sono tutte da vedere...diamo per scontato che il tizio è una merda...??? ne sei sicuro...forse ti potrebbe sorprendere il suo ateggiamento o forse potrebbe dimostrarsi violento..si sà CORNUTO e con un figlio NON SUO...non si sà mai a cosa si và in contro...la CRONACA NERA e piena di casi di questo tipo..che finiscono purtroppo MALE per tutti.....!!!
> Io in te aspetterei, non metterei pressione e lascerei decidere alla madre, che mi sembra sia assieme al bambino quella che ci rimetterà di più nel caso che tutto andasse a putt.....ne, ...tu ti puoi disscociare della storia e sparire...il marito con tutto il rispetto che forse merita la può mandare fuori di casa o andare via lui e chi paga i piatti rotti sarà quel piccolo che si ritroverà con una madre che dovrà fare i salti mortali per andare avanti.....rammenta que la soluzione che tu proponi forse è la più giusta...ma non è detto che sia la più intelligente a vista della madre...e se apri il frangente del GRAN CASINO aprirai una porta che poi non si potrà chiudere e tutti ci rimetterete..il bambino per primo.
> ...


Ciao Daniele....
grazie... ti assicuro che di pazienza ce nee vuole tanta, realmente adesso mi ferma solo il sentimento che ho per lei e la consapevolezza di mettere mio figlio, anche se ancora piccolo per capire, in una situazione disastrosa... 
quindi aspetto tra tanti messaggi, qualche telefonata nascosta e il poterci incontrare di rado causa le festivita...


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa è la frase che ancora mancava...
> adesso diciamo che la percentuale su cui puoi contare, circa il fatto che lei dirà la verità al marito in tempi brevi, è scesa al 5%...
> mboh, sarò storta io... ma a te ti vedo messo sempre peggio...


grazie per il conforto...
cmq anch'io mi vedo sempre peggio, anche se lei si sta pensando a come fare, fino a che non lo fara la percentuale continuera a scendere....


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa se dico solo la mia opinione che ppotrà sembrarti drastica, ma se una donna ha un figlio con un uomo e quell'uomo lo sa perchè lo ha informato è necessariop che abbia loa faccia e la dignità di assumersene le conseguenze, diversamente non diceva nulla e buonanotte al secchio!!!
> Ha reso la tua vita esacerbata, la sua interdetta e quella del marito, che per quanto abbia colpe, è comunque il legittimo consorte, un poveretto che dovrà sapere prima o poi di non avere un figlio.....
> Non giudico nessuno, nè sto a fare scommesse su quello che farete, ma permettimi di dire che questo atteggiamento, da lei assunto da subito, è proprio tipico di chi non avendo la stoffa di assumersi le proprie responsabilità, si è adagiata al "vediamo cosa mi conviene fare"....
> Quando si ama davvero e ci si fida, e pare che tu abbia dato testimonianza di affidabilità, si deve decidere!!! Diversamente si parla chiaro... ma forse ha più paura delle tue ritorsioni e della denuncia di paternità che potresti fare a suo marito che della reazione del marito stesso, e quindi cerca di tenere tutto tranquillo e sotto controllo.
> ...


si che servira è certo in qualsiasi decisione prenda lei...
molto probabilmente è un po confusa, ma credo quando mi dice che sta pensando a come fare, la prendo come una decisione sua di allontanarsi da lui... a volte sembra che un altra sua paura è che io vada subito da lei appena si stacca dal marito, ma sono daccordo con lei che sarebbe meglio far passare qualche tempo...


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2007)

*lele51*



lele51 ha detto:


> Hay iniziato il post il 26/12...oggi al 31/12/2007 penso tu sia più incasinato che mai...vista la diversità di opinioni che ti diamo.....penso che sia il momento di prendere una pausa e ....lasciare che lei e solo lei decida il futuro di *SUO FIGLIO*
> *I figli si fanno in due e, legge a parte, quando lo aspettava ed ha deciso di tenerlo sapeva di dover fare fronte a questa scelta!*
> sì..perchè tutti ci siamo messi a delucidare la legalità o meno della tua paternità, della posizione o meno del marito nei confronti del bimbo, e della strategia più o meno corretta a seguire..........PENSO che in mezzo ci sia una donna che non ha le idee chiare ed un bambino che non ha bisogno di certo che VOI ADULTI (Presunto padre, Padre e Madre) lo massacrate con il risultato di quello che succederà se dovreste affrontare il tutto in maniera volutamente emozionale...
> Ne ho piene le tasche di sentire che puntiamo il dito.... le conseguenze di certe scelte bisogna caricarsele comunque..e poichè PER LEGGE, sono gli adulti a decidere dei minori, qualunque cosa accada non sara una scelta del FIGLIO
> ...


Auguriamoci che lui non faccia cazzate e lei pensi che la maternità è un impegno esistenziale, non una roulette.... basata sulle convenienze.
Bruja


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Auguriamoci che lui non faccia cazzate e lei pensi che la maternità è un impegno esistenziale, non una roulette.... basata sulle convenienze.
> Bruja


No... Vi prometto che resistero ancora.... non voglio perdere tutto...


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2007)

*Lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> No... Vi prometto che resistero ancora.... non voglio perdere tutto...


Sono certa che tu saprai essere prudente, ami lei ed il bambino.... speriamo che dall'altra parte ci sia la stessa sensazione e responsabilità.
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (31 Dicembre 2007)

*lucky*

ti rendi conto che tu stai pendendo dalle labbra di lei?
Dipendi in tutto dal suo volere.
decide tutto lei.
Te ne rendi conto?


----------



## Old Cat (31 Dicembre 2007)

*per esempio*

se tu ora le telefoni e le dici perentoriamente( perchè ne hai il diritto): voglio vedere mio figlio. Ora. Subito, vediamoci perchè lo voglio vedere.....lei che fa???


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Dicembre 2007)

*!! Cosa pensi...*



Tristano ha detto:


> se tu ora le telefoni e le dici perentoriamente( perchè ne hai il diritto): voglio vedere mio figlio. Ora. Subito, vediamoci perchè lo voglio vedere.....lei che fa???


Si mette a piangere e LUCKY dal cuor tenero si lascia manipolare...e punto.!!!


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Ho veramente combianoto un gran casino: io sono un ragazzo single di 33 anni, 13 anni fa ho conosciuto, per lavoro, questa ragazza splendida che ha qualche anno piu di me, tra me e lei c'è sempre stato un buon legame di amicizia e complicita, lei è sposata... Due anni fa quella bella amicizia è sfociata in un inevitabile rapporto nato per gioco progredendo ogni giorno piu passionale e forte, una vera e propria complicita, forse dettata dalla forte amicizia..
> un anno fa lei è rimasta in cinta, naturalmente nella felicita abbiamo deciso di continuare pensando fosse giusto tenere nascosta la nostra relazione e quindi facendo pensare a suo marito che il figlio fosse suo.. beh.. la certezza che fosse mio non c'era... Oggi questo bambino ha tre mesi e io naturalmente vorrei avere sia lei che mio figlio.. Lei per paura di affrontare la situazione ha messo in dubbio che sia mio figlio e quindi abbiamo proceduto con un esame del dna... è mio figlio... Ci amiamo tantissimo, ma adesso è complicato saltar fuori e dire al marito, a sua mamma e a tutte le persone che la circondano una cosa simile.. Passo questi giorni a pensare come fare, non voglio perdere lei e tantomeno mio figlio...
> 
> ...


Agghiacciante!!
Questo figlio è subito da togliere dalle grinfie di voi due!


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> se tu ora le telefoni e le dici perentoriamente( perchè ne hai il diritto): voglio vedere mio figlio. Ora. Subito, vediamoci perchè lo voglio vedere.....lei che fa???


ciao tristano...
naturalmente glielo chiedo spesso, prima non c'erano problemi, andavo da lei e stavo li tutto il pomeriggio... adesso sotto alle feste è un po un problema visto che sono tutti a casa, anche se ieri mattina lei è riuscita a uscire con una scusa...
se devo dire la verita sono riuscito a farla uscire anche a mezzanotte in settimana quando il bimbo si addormentava, a farla scendere da casa di sua madre il 24 alle 11.55 per farmi gli auguri... ccredo che avrebbe potuto benissimo dire che non poteva visto che era con tutti i parenti...
che ne pensi?


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Si mette a piangere e LUCKY dal cuor tenero si lascia manipolare...e punto.!!!


va beh!!! non posso pretendere che prenda la macchina e corra qua!!
pero devo dire che si organizza per farlo...


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Dicembre 2007)

*!! Stai giocando con il fuoco...*



LUCKY ha detto:


> ciao tristano...
> naturalmente glielo chiedo spesso, prima non c'erano problemi, andavo da lei e stavo li tutto il pomeriggio... adesso sotto alle feste è un po un problema visto che sono tutti a casa, anche se ieri mattina lei è riuscita a uscire con una scusa...
> se devo dire la verita sono riuscito a farla uscire anche a mezzanotte in settimana quando il bimbo si addormentava, a farla scendere da casa di sua madre il 24 alle 11.55 per farmi gli auguri... ccredo che avrebbe potuto benissimo dire che non poteva visto che era con tutti i parenti...
> che ne pensi?


Penso che rischiate troppo e se vi becca il marito che può darsi che abbia qualche sospetto....???


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Penso che rischiate troppo e se vi becca il marito che può darsi che abbia qualche sospetto....???


a volte egoisticamente penso che se ci beccasse sarebbe meglio...


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> a volte egoisticamente penso che se ci beccasse sarebbe meglio...


Ma cosa vi passava per la testa quando avete deciso di ingannare quell'uomo? E vostro figlio? 
Daqvvero sono senza parole


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tintagel ha detto:


> Ma cosa vi passava per la testa quando avete deciso di ingannare quell'uomo? E vostro figlio?
> Daqvvero sono senza parole


il discorso è lungo e complesso tra errori miei suoi e impossibilita varie dettate da altri fattori abbastanza pesanti... se no non saremmo qua....


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> il discorso è lungo e complesso tra errori miei suoi e impossibilita varie dettate da altri fattori abbastanza pesanti... se no non saremmo qua....


A me dei vostri errori che pagate voi non frega nulla.
Mi chiedo che errori abbia fatto quell'uomo per meritarsi questo.


----------



## Old Cat (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tintagel ha detto:


> A me dei vostri errori che pagate voi non frega nulla.
> Mi chiedo che errori abbia fatto quell'uomo per meritarsi questo.


 
il marito è impotente e non soddisfa la moglie.
Ne sai qualcosa tu eh tintagel?


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tintagel ha detto:


> A me dei vostri errori che pagate voi non frega nulla.
> Mi chiedo che errori abbia fatto quell'uomo per meritarsi questo.


hai mai tradito?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tintagel ha detto:


> A me dei vostri errori che pagate voi non frega nulla.
> Mi chiedo che errori abbia fatto quell'uomo per meritarsi questo.


Se non te ne frega nulla di ciò che riguarda loro, che leggi e pontifichi a fare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma non eri rimasto senza parole?!?!?


----------



## Old Cat (31 Dicembre 2007)

*lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> hai mai tradito?


 
più che altro gli dovresti chiedere...."E tu chi sei"?
Come mai non ti sei nemmeno presentato e tutti, dico tutti i messaggi che hai scritto sono " di un certo tipo"?


chi sei tu veramente?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> più che altro gli dovresti chiedere...."E tu chi sei"?
> Come mai non ti sei nemmeno presentato e tutti, dico tutti i messaggi che hai scritto sono " di un certo tipo"?
> 
> 
> chi sei tu veramente?


Perchè non ha bisogno di presentazioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 , lo stile è inconfondibile!!!


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

dal canto mio ho tradito quando il mio rapporto non era piu appassionante e era diventato di circostanza... adesso rita mi mangerà... quindi un attenzione in piu mi ha portato a cadere nel tradimento, con tutte le paranoie che seguono o che ti vengono in quel momento... quando sono stato tradito, naturalmente rabbia del fatto a parte, ho sempre cercato il motivo che ha spinto la mia patner a fallo...
pensandoci bene sono arrivato alla conclusione che la colpa era mia, che forse avrei dovuto darle piu attenzioni e non dare tutto per scontato...

che ne pensate?


----------



## Old Cat (31 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè non ha bisogno di presentazioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ho sonno ma io non ho riconosciuto lo stile.
strafottente di sicuro ma non capisco.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> dal canto mio ho tradito quando il mio rapporto non era piu appassionante e era diventato di circostanza... adesso rita mi mangerà... quindi un attenzione in piu mi ha portato a cadere nel tradimento, con tutte le paranoie che seguono o che ti vengono in quel momento... quando sono stato tradito, naturalmente rabbia del fatto a parte, ho sempre cercato il motivo che ha spinto la mia patner a fallo...
> pensandoci bene sono arrivato alla conclusione che la colpa era mia, che forse avrei dovuto darle piu attenzioni e non dare tutto per scontato...
> 
> che ne pensate?


Io non ti mangio... Ho paura che mi rimani indigesto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Battute a parte, io non ho mai tradito e credo che non lo farò mai, ma sono stata l'altra... Quindi non sono nella posizione di giudicarti per le cose che hai fatto e ti auguro che si sistemi davvero tutto per te e per tuo figlio soprattutto.
Io sono solo stata agghiacciata dalla tua difesa teorica del tradimento per cui è "*normale*" tradire per "mettere in moto la monotonia", dalla leggerezza con cui sostenevi questa tesi "passando sopra" alla marea di sofferenza che questa cosa può provocare...Al tradito e anche all'altra/o e ai figli se ci sono... Eppure tu la stai vivendo e vedendo di prima persona.


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io non ti mangio... Ho paura che mi rimani indigesto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa hai pensato quando sei stata tradita? non hai cercato delle tue colpe? non ti sei chiesta perche lui ha fatto questa cosa? a prescindere che non conosco il tipo, e a dir le verita ci sono in giro di quegli str...i/e che fan paura.. non conosco la tua stori, e non mi sento di commentare, e mi spiace che te stia soffrendo...
io mi colpevolizzo molto nella storia che sto affrontando, tantissimo, ed è forse sbagliato essere cosi duro con me stesso, perche un po di colpe le ha anche lei...


----------



## Rebecca (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> cosa hai pensato quando sei stata tradita? non hai cercato delle tue colpe? non ti sei chiesta perche lui ha fatto questa cosa? a prescindere che non conosco il tipo, e a dir le verita ci sono in giro di quegli str...i/e che fan paura.. non conosco la tua stori, e non mi sento di commentare, e mi spiace che te stia soffrendo...
> io mi colpevolizzo molto nella storia che sto affrontando, tantissimo, ed è forse sbagliato essere cosi duro con me stesso, perche un po di colpe le ha anche lei...


Io non sono stata tradita... io sono stata la terza incomoda.
Lasciata poi dal tizio per la precedente amante rediviva dopo otto mesi.
Però ho visto lo sfacelo che fanno i tradimenti.
E comunque non ho mai pensato che il tizio, qui noto come Cialtry, tradisse per colpa della di lui moglie.


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io non sono stata tradita... io sono stata la terza incomoda.
> Lasciata poi dal tizio per la precedente amante rediviva dopo otto mesi.
> Però ho visto lo sfacelo che fanno i tradimenti.
> E comunque non ho mai pensato che il tizio, qui noto come Cialtry, tradisse per colpa della di lui moglie.


infatti vedi!? non avevo capito una mazza...
beh... allora Cialtry lo possiamo mettere nella categoria che ho citato prima!?


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io non sono stata tradita... io sono stata la terza incomoda.
> Lasciata poi dal tizio per la precedente amante rediviva dopo otto mesi.
> Però ho visto lo sfacelo che fanno i tradimenti.
> E comunque non ho mai pensato che il tizio, qui noto come Cialtry, tradisse per colpa della di lui moglie.


un altra cosa.... mi cambi quella papera che mi sembra tanto triste e bastonata?
preferivo quella determinata di prima...


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

Tristano ha detto:


> il marito è impotente e non soddisfa la moglie.
> Ne sai qualcosa tu eh tintagel?


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> hai mai tradito?


Non m i sembra che la risposta possa in qualche modo essere importante riguardo la mia domanda.
Cosa ha fatto quell'uomo per meritarsi questo?


----------



## Rebecca (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> infatti vedi!? non avevo capito una mazza...
> beh... allora Cialtry lo possiamo mettere nella categoria che ho citato prima!?


IN quale categoria... in quelli che cercano la felicità?
Che sia per quello che prima ha avuto un'amante (grugno).
Poi ha avuto me.
Poi mi ha mollata per grugno (non so se mi avrebbe mollata se non l'avessi incontrato nella sera del loro "ritrovarsi")
Poi ha lasciato casa (suppongo cacciato) e è andato a vivere con grugno e dope poche settimane l'ha tradita con me che non sapevo ci convivesse...
Eh... la felicità...


----------



## Old Tintagel (31 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> IN quale categoria... in quelli che cercano la felicità?
> Che sia per quello che prima ha avuto un'amante (grugno).
> Poi ha avuto me.
> Poi mi ha mollata per grugno (non so se mi avrebbe mollata se non l'avessi incontrato nella sera del loro "ritrovarsi")
> ...


Eh già ....
questo è lo squallido sottobosco in cui sguazzano certe persone.


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> IN quale categoria... in quelli che cercano la felicità?
> Che sia per quello che prima ha avuto un'amante (grugno).
> Poi ha avuto me.
> Poi mi ha mollata per grugno (non so se mi avrebbe mollata se non l'avessi incontrato nella sera del loro "ritrovarsi")
> ...


no intendevo la categoria degli str...i!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (31 Dicembre 2007)

LUCKY ha detto:


> un altra cosa.... mi cambi quella papera che mi sembra tanto triste e bastonata?
> preferivo quella determinata di prima...


Amelia rispecchia l'umore.


----------



## Old LUCKY (31 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Amelia rispecchia l'umore.


dai.. SUUU....
allora che avatar mi consigli e me?!?
qua dove vivo io si dice: DAI, SU BELLA DURA!!!


----------



## Old lele51 (1 Gennaio 2008)

*!! Precisazione...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Auguriamoci che lui non faccia cazzate e lei pensi che la maternità è un impegno esistenziale, non una roulette.... basata sulle convenienze.
> Bruja


_*Scusa*_ se ti ho dato l'impressione di puntare il dito sempre in quella direzione, niente più lontano di quella che era la mia intenzione specifica...far capire a Lucky che la decisione che rigurarda il loro futuro come coppia è nelle mani di LEI, non perche sia solo lei la reponsabile del piccolo, ma che in pratica lui dovrà capire alla fine che tipo di persona rimane lei nei suoi confronti..? lo ama tanto da cambiare la vita a tutti e prendere le decisioni giuste o al contrario ha paura del futuro e lascia le cose come stanno perpetuando la decisione fino al esaurimento della sua pazienza (quella di Lucky), credo di non fare polemica maschilista ...grazie.


----------



## Iago (1 Gennaio 2008)

*eh bè...*



lele51 ha detto:


> _*Scusa*_ se ti ho dato l'impressione di puntare il dito sempre in quella direzione, niente più lontano di quella che era la mia intenzione specifica...far capire a Lucky che la decisione che rigurarda il loro futuro come coppia è nelle mani di LEI, non perche sia solo lei la reponsabile del piccolo, ma che in pratica lui dovrà capire alla fine che tipo di persona rimane lei nei suoi confronti..? lo ama tanto da cambiare la vita a tutti e prendere le decisioni giuste o al contrario ha *paura* del futuro e lascia le cose come stanno perpetuando la decisione fino al esaurimento della sua pazienza (quella di Lucky), credo di non fare polemica maschilista ...grazie.



...non è mica una paura da poco, 
...tanti di noi hanno fatto scelte che avevano tutte le condizioni, tutti i numeri ecc ecc e sono andate a puttane, figuriamoci le storie che partono con i presupposti (e tanto altro) sbagliati


----------



## Old lele51 (1 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non è mica una paura da poco,
> ...tanti di noi hanno fatto scelte che avevano tutte le condizioni, tutti i numeri ecc ecc e sono andate a puttane, figuriamoci le storie che partono con i presupposti (e tanto altro) sbagliati


Straquoto


----------



## Iago (1 Gennaio 2008)

*.....*



lele51 ha detto:


> Straquoto



...non voglio fare la parte di quello che emette sentenze...ma, per me, sta storia è bella che finita e impacchettata, e forse è meglio per tutti!

...oppure è un'altro fake

non sò, cmq è una bella storia...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non è mica una paura da poco,
> ...tanti di noi hanno fatto scelte che avevano tutte le condizioni, tutti i numeri ecc ecc e sono andate a puttane, figuriamoci le storie che partono con i presupposti (e tanto altro) sbagliati


ma infatti!
e poi non per dire... ma un bambino non nasce in un giorno... hanno avuto 9 mesi di tempo per regolarizzare un attimo le cose ma hanno aspettato che il bimbo nascesse e che il marito ignaro lo riconoscesse... e perché sai e se nel dubbio fosse stato davvero del marito?
e adesso sperano che dal cilindro di un mago esca la soluzione al problema...
per me sono allucinanti... pensano al loro amore e lasciano passare mesi giorni che poi diventeranno anni e intanto boh?
è proprio vero che gli sventati hanno sempre un angelo che li protegge...
quello che io davvero spero, però, è che un angelo protegga sempre questo bambino e che mai nella vita si debba ritrovare lui a pagare per le colpe di questi due scellerati.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non voglio fare la parte di quello che emette sentenze...ma, per me, sta storia è bella che finita e impacchettata, e forse è meglio per tutti!
> 
> ...oppure è un'altro fake
> 
> non sò, cmq è una bella storia...


bella storia??


----------



## Mari' (1 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bella storia??


----------



## Old LUCKY (1 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non voglio fare la parte di quello che emette sentenze...ma, per me, sta storia è bella che finita e impacchettata, e forse è meglio per tutti!
> 
> ...oppure è un'altro fake
> 
> non sò, cmq è una bella storia...


forse hai ragione... forse è gia finita per lei e si comporta in un determinato modo solo per tenermi calmo, ma sa benissimo che io zitto non staro.... primo perche ho voglia di vivere mio figlio che è frutto di un amore con una donna che per il momento mi ha sempre dato prova di amarmi, nelle piccole cose che potrebbe benissimo ommettere, tipo un messaggio ogni poppata, una chiamata da sotto alle coperte con sua madre nell'altra stanza, le chiamate fingendo che sia un sua amica tanto per sentire la mia voce....

ora tirare conclusioni da li, signori, è semplice... ma a parte la confusione che ho in testa, quello che mi fa credere ancora in questa storia è la figucia che ho in lei e la mia speranza....


----------



## Old Angel (1 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> forse hai ragione... forse è gia finita per lei e si comporta in un determinato modo solo per tenermi calmo, *ma sa benissimo che io zitto non staro.*... primo perche ho voglia di vivere mio figlio che è frutto di un amore con una donna che per il momento mi ha sempre dato prova di amarmi, nelle piccole cose che potrebbe benissimo ommettere, tipo un messaggio ogni poppata, una chiamata da sotto alle coperte con sua madre nell'altra stanza, le chiamate fingendo che sia un sua amica tanto per sentire la mia voce....
> 
> ora tirare conclusioni da li, signori, è semplice... ma a parte la confusione che ho in testa, quello che mi fa credere ancora in questa storia è la figucia che ho in lei e la mia speranza....


Se farai casini non rispettando le sue scelte rovinerai la vita di tutti...bimbo compreso.......ocio a non confondere amore con lo sclero.

Tanto sai come andrà a finire, che lei ti dirà che non può rinunciare ne a te ne a lui....farà in modo di tenervi per le palle a tutti e due, finchè questo gioco diventerà troppo pesante per tutti e finirà tutto a schifio


----------



## Old LUCKY (1 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Se farai casini non rispettando le sue scelte rovinerai la vita di tutti...bimbo compreso.......ocio a non confondere amore con lo sclero.
> 
> Tanto sai come andrà a finire, che lei ti dirà che non può rinunciare ne a te ne a lui....farà in modo di tenervi per le palle a tutti e due, finchè questo gioco diventerà troppo pesante per tutti e finirà tutto a schifio


se lei dovesse prendere questa decisione, devo pre forza comunque sistemare la cosa... non voglio correre rischi del tipo rimborsi vari...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> forse hai ragione... forse è gia finita per lei e si comporta in un determinato modo solo per tenermi calmo, ma sa benissimo che io zitto non staro.... primo perche ho voglia di vivere mio figlio che è frutto di un amore con una donna che per il momento mi ha sempre dato prova di amarmi, nelle piccole *cose che potrebbe benissimo ommettere, tipo un messaggio ogni poppata, una chiamata da sotto alle coperte con sua madre nell'altra stanza, le chiamate fingendo che sia un sua amica tanto per sentire la mia voce....*
> 
> ora tirare conclusioni da li, signori, è semplice... ma a parte la confusione che ho in testa, quello che mi fa credere ancora in questa storia è la figucia che ho in lei e la mia speranza....


 
Scusa ma sei imperdonabilmente ingenuo (alla tua età, e nei confronti delle responsabilità che hai verso tuo figlio).

E questo secondo te è AMORE?! Mandare messaggini clandestini?!

Ma cresci va, che tuo figlio ha bisogno di un PADRE, non di un adolescente confuso! Sono dura, perché chiunque lo capisce che se una donna AMA davvero un uomo, il PADRE di suo figlio, si butta a nuoto nel canale della Manica pur di stare APERTAMENTE con lui, e loro figlio, anche in un monolocale con stufetta, altro che 3 sms clandestini per distrarsi!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> se lei dovesse prendere questa decisione, devo pre forza comunque sistemare la cosa... non voglio correre rischi del tipo rimborsi vari...


 
eh si, i rischi sono i rimborsi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









All'IDENTITA' di tuo figlio, al suo DIRITTO di avere I GENITORI BIOLOGICI, non ci pensi?!

Lucky, la chiudo qui, io penso che se tu DAVVERO volessi tutelare tuo figlio, di tutto ti preocuperesti tranne che dell'"amore" di lei e dei "rimborsi"....


----------



## Old LUCKY (1 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh si, i rischi sono i rimborsi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammi te un consiglio.... ma sappi che ho gia pensato a tutto, ho valutato tutte le possibilita... 
per informazione io voglio vivere e crescere mio figlio nella situazione piu normale e insieme a sua madre...


----------



## Old Cat (1 Gennaio 2008)

*lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> se lei dovesse prendere questa decisione, devo pre forza comunque sistemare la cosa... non voglio correre rischi del tipo rimborsi vari...


 
Ti puntualizzo lucky che i rimborsi vari come li chiami tu sono irrinunciabili.
la madre o il figlio in qualsiasi momento della loro vita potranno chiederteli.
Il bambino matura il mantenimento a decorrere dalla nascita più rivalutazione istat più interessi legali più danno esistenziale e biologico. I due ultimi dati saranno tanto più grandi quando più cazzate farai  nel frattempo.


Se la madre rinuncia ai " rimborsi", tale rinuncia è nulla perchè non rinunciabile. Il figlio agirà eventualmente al suo posto da grande.


----------



## Old LUCKY (1 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Ti puntualizzo lucky che i rimborsi vari come li chiami tu sono irrinunciabili.
> la madre o il figlio in qualsiasi momento della loro vita potranno chiederteli.
> Il bambino matura il mantenimento a decorrere dalla nascita più rivalutazione istat più interessi legali più danno esistenziale e biologico. I due ultimi dati saranno tanto più grandi quando più cazzate farai nel frattempo.
> 
> ...


non è tanto di lei o mio figlio che mi preoccupo, ma del marito...


----------



## Old Cat (1 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> non è tanto di lei o mio figlio che mi preoccupo, ma del marito...


 
Il marito non ha titolo legale per chiederti nessun rimborso.
Non può farti nessuna causa, non può estorcerti niente.
legalmente da questo punto di vista sei più che apposto.


----------



## Old LUCKY (1 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Il marito non ha titolo legale per chiederti nessun rimborso.
> Non può farti nessuna causa, non può estorcerti niente.
> legalmente da questo punto di vista sei più che apposto.


mi han detto che potrebbe chiedere danni morali e il rimborso del mantenimento...
pero tutto detto cosi... domani o dopo vado dall'avvocato...


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2008)

*Lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> mi han detto che potrebbe chiedere danni morali e il rimborso del mantenimento...
> pero tutto detto cosi... domani o dopo vado dall'avvocato...


Chiunque lo abbia detto era gemello di Fantozzi circa la frase della corazzata Potemkin..... andiamo!!!!!
Tu ti preoccupi del marito? E che potrà fare a parte incaxxarsi??
Ti preoccupi di lei, ma lei è in una botte di ferro, se e quando lo deciderà farà di te e del marito quello che vorrà (bambino compreso)..... direi che la priorità sia tuo figlio!!! Se lei ti ama capirà, se non lo farà significa che tiene più ai fatti suoi che a te e perfino al senso di corretteza verso il figlio, visto che sa che prima o poi tu richiederai il tuo diritto di paternità e malissimo ve ne incoglierà ad entrambi, se lui scoprirà la verità quando potrà intendere e volere, perchè saprà quando vi siente "malintesi" e quanto abbiate troppo tiepidamente voluto per lui...
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiunque lo abbia detto era gemello di Fantozzi circa la frase della corazzata Potemkin..... andiamo!!!!!
> Tu ti preoccupi del marito? E che potrà fare a parte incaxxarsi??
> Ti preoccupi di lei, ma lei è in una botte di ferro, se e quando lo deciderà farà di te e del marito quello che vorrà (bambino compreso)..... direi che la priorità sia tuo figlio!!! Se lei ti ama capirà, se non lo farà significa che tiene più ai fatti suoi che a te e perfino al senso di corretteza verso il figlio, visto che sa che prima o poi tu richiederai il tuo diritto di paternità e malissimo ve ne incoglierà ad entrambi, se lui scoprirà la verità quando potrà intendere e volere, perchè saprà quando vi siente "malintesi" e quanto abbiate troppo tiepidamente voluto per lui...
> Bruja


Sarò forse un pò cinico...ma metterei anche in conto che nel momento in cui la madre dovesse scegliere di star con suo marito...non so quanto resterà di tutto questo sacro fuoco di paternità!

Davvero lui insisterebbe a voler entrare a tutti i costi in quel menage per far valere i suoi diritti di padre? le storie di questo tipo, in quel caso, in genere han un epilogo assai diverso?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarò forse un pò cinico...ma metterei anche in conto che nel momento in cui la madre dovesse scegliere di star con suo marito...non so quanto resterà di tutto questo sacro fuoco di paternità!
> 
> Davvero lui insisterebbe a voler entrare a tutti i costi in quel menage per far valere i suoi diritti di padre? le storie di questo tipo, in quel caso, in genere han un epilogo assai diverso?


 

mi hai tolto le parole di bocca 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Lucky...hai mai pensato di dirlo e BASTA a tutti e POI tutelarti?   e INTANTO far finire questo segreto umiliante per tutti e dannoso per il bambino?!


Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (1 Gennaio 2008)

Si vabbè, bastardi dentro fino in fondo, si è trombato la moglie di un altro, l'ha messa incinta, e mo puntiamo anche una pistola in fronte al bimbo e al marito.....sarà anche giusto che lui faccia i suoi interessi ma magari un pò di tatto non guasterebe, una cosa è certa lui dovrebbe chiedere a lei di prendere delle decisioni....*a breve termine*....di certo non si può obbligare una persona ne a vivere insieme ne a farsi amare, e manco vivere nell'ombra o come un vibratore nel cassetto, facendo casini otterrà solo una gran quantità di dolore a tante persone.......che proprio non centrano niente con le loro cazzate da immaturi.


----------



## Old Tintagel (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> dammi te un consiglio.... ma sappi che ho gia pensato a tutto, ho valutato tutte le possibilita...
> per informazione io voglio vivere e crescere mio figlio nella situazione piu normale e insieme a sua madre...


Mi spiace ma con due bestie come voi come genitori quel bimbo non crescera' in una situazione normale



Tristano ha detto:


> Il marito non ha titolo legale per chiederti nessun rimborso.
> Non può farti nessuna causa, non può estorcerti niente.
> legalmente da questo punto di vista sei più che apposto.


Cosa stai dicendo?
Il marito, falsamente ritenuto padre del figlio e che di conseuenza lo ha mantenuto, non avrebbe diritto alla ripetizione di tutte le spese erogate in forza di un titolo (la filiazione) rivelatasi falso? Suvvia non scherziamo.
Io poi ci aggiungo che se dimostra la scientia fraudis (qui palesata) ha diritto di avere da madre e padre naturali anche il risarcimento dei danni morali e materiali in quanto potrebbe essere ravvisabile la truffa.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Gennaio 2008)

Tintagel ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma con due bestie come voi come genitori quel bimbo non crescera' in una situazione normale
> 
> 
> Cosa stai dicendo?
> ...




No ti sbagli, non ha diritto ne alla restituzione dele somme erogate per il mantenimento del bambino ne al risarcimento danni morali.

Al limite può fare separazione giudiziale dalla moglie con proposta di addebito ma.... mi sa che anche quella lascia il tempo che trova al giorno d'oggi.

La Scienza fraudis è della moglie ai danni del marito.
Lucky non ha nessun contratto in essere con suddetto marito perciò non ha contravvenuto a nulla.


Tintagel, citami le leggi o qualche sentenza che dimostri ciò che stai affermando.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Gennaio 2008)

Norman Bates


----------



## Iago (2 Gennaio 2008)

*vero!*



Tristano ha detto:


> [/u][/b]
> 
> No ti sbagli, non ha diritto ne alla restituzione dele somme erogate per il mantenimento del bambino ne al risarcimento danni morali.
> 
> ...



...in Italia non è contemplato il risarcimento per danno biologico-esistenziale, ed è altrettanto vero che non caverà nulla chiedendo l'addebito di colpa nella separazione (i soldi ce li ha lei, a quanto pare) quindi non si trova nelle condizioni e nelle necessità di chiedere soldi al marito.

...tanti anni fa, il marito avrebbe potuto ammazzare Lucky e godere di qualche benificio perchè esisteva il delitto d'onore...ma per fortuna anche quello è stato abolito.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Gennaio 2008)

*


Iago ha detto:



			...in Italia non è contemplato il risarcimento per danno biologico-esistenziale, ed è altrettanto vero che non caverà nulla chiedendo l'addebito di colpa nella separazione (i soldi ce li ha lei, a quanto pare) quindi non si trova nelle condizioni e nelle necessità di chiedere soldi al marito.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Iago ha detto:


> ...tanti anni fa, il marito avrebbe potuto ammazzare Lucky e godere di qualche benificio perchè esisteva il delitto d'onore...ma per fortuna anche quello è stato abolito.


Il delitto d'onore è stato infatti abrogato nel '97.

Forse Iago non hai capito.
Si supponeva che il marito chiedesse i danni a lucky, cosa che non può fare.

Eventualmente il marito potrebbe chiedere la separazione con addebito alla moglie( visto che è lei che ha i soldi anche se non ho ben capito il ricatto del marito che se si separano non gli paga più il mutuo della casa (!!!)).

Il marito non può fare nessuna causa a lucky.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Norman Bates


Ehhhh... ma non puoi cominciare l'anno con questi messaggi subliminali!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Che ancora ci abbiamo i fumi del capodanno!!


----------



## Old Angel (2 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> *
> 
> Il delitto d'onore è stato infatti abrogato nel '97.
> 
> ...


*

Beh lui mo crede a quello che dice lei per dogma......bisognerebbe sentire l'altra parte.....sono sempre più convinto che una ritoccatina qua un'altra la....e tiene per le palle entrambi.........hmmmm deja vu?*


----------



## Iris (2 Gennaio 2008)

Mah...i danni ve li dovrebbe chiedere quel povero bambino...


----------



## Mari' (2 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> *Mah...i danni ve li dovrebbe chiedere quel povero bambino...*





.


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Ho veramente combianoto un gran casino: io sono un ragazzo single di 33 anni, 13 anni fa ho conosciuto, per lavoro, questa ragazza splendida che ha qualche anno piu di me, tra me e lei c'è sempre stato un buon legame di amicizia e complicita, lei è sposata... Due anni fa quella bella amicizia è sfociata in un inevitabile rapporto nato per gioco progredendo ogni giorno piu passionale e forte, una vera e propria complicita, forse dettata dalla forte amicizia..
> un anno fa lei è rimasta in cinta, naturalmente nella felicita abbiamo deciso di continuare pensando fosse giusto tenere nascosta la nostra relazione e quindi facendo pensare a suo marito che il figlio fosse suo.. beh.. la certezza che fosse mio non c'era... Oggi questo bambino ha tre mesi e io naturalmente vorrei avere sia lei che mio figlio.. Lei per paura di affrontare la situazione ha messo in dubbio che sia mio figlio e quindi abbiamo proceduto con un esame del dna... è mio figlio... Ci amiamo tantissimo, ma adesso è complicato saltar fuori e dire al marito, a sua mamma e a tutte le persone che la circondano una cosa simile.. Passo questi giorni a pensare come fare, non voglio perdere lei e tantomeno mio figlio...
> 
> ...


... eh già, come si fa a dirlo alla _mamma_?... al marito, poi... e a tutte le altre persone, amici, parenti... già, come si fa ad assumer-_si _delle respons-_abilità _quando non se ne hanno?... _abilità_, intendo... cosa farei, io?... l'uomo... hai presente un uomo?... no, non il "_bipede implume_"... l'uomo... ovvero, _in primis_, mi _pre_-occuperei dell'unico "_essere_" che non c'entra un cazzo: il_ bambino_... che futuro per lui?... quale destino?... di questo dovreste preoccupar-_vi_... di voi due, dei vostri timori, delle vostre paure,  _personal_-mente, non me ne fotte un cazzo... mi interessano gli innocenti... quelli che, pur non c'entrando un cazzo, sono costretti, spesso, a pagare le cazzate degli altri... fai in modo che per tuo figlio non sia così... le vostre cazzate, pagatevele voi... _intera_-mente...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh già, come si fa a dirlo alla _mamma_?... al marito, poi... e a tutte le altre persone, amici, parenti... già, come si fa ad assumer-_si _delle respons-_abilità _quando non se ne hanno?... _abilità_, intendo... cosa farei, io?... l'uomo... hai presente un uomo?... no, non il "_bipede implume_"... l'uomo... ovvero, _in primis_, mi _pre_-occuperei dell'unico "_essere_" che non c'entra un cazzo: il_ bambino_... che futuro per lui?... quale destino?... di questo dovreste preoccupar-_vi_... di voi due, dei vostri timori, delle vostre paure, _personal_-mente, non me ne fotte un cazzo... mi interessano gli innocenti... quelli che, pur non c'entrando un cazzo, sono costretti, spesso, a pagare le cazzate degli altri... fai in modo che per tuo figlio non sia così... le vostre cazzate, pagatevele voi... _intera_-mente...


BENTORNATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
AUGURISSIMISSIMI


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> BENTORNATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> AUGURISSIMISSIMI


... ciao, amore... e psiche...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> Ho veramente combianoto un gran casino: io sono un ragazzo single di 33 anni, 13 anni fa ho conosciuto, per lavoro, questa ragazza splendida che ha qualche anno piu di me, tra me e lei c'è sempre stato un buon legame di amicizia e complicita, lei è sposata... Due anni fa quella bella amicizia è sfociata in un inevitabile rapporto nato per gioco progredendo ogni giorno piu passionale e forte, una vera e propria complicita, forse dettata dalla forte amicizia..
> un anno fa lei è rimasta in cinta, naturalmente nella felicita abbiamo deciso di continuare pensando fosse giusto tenere nascosta la nostra relazione e quindi facendo pensare a suo marito che il figlio fosse suo.. beh.. la certezza che fosse mio non c'era... Oggi questo bambino ha tre mesi e io naturalmente vorrei avere sia lei che mio figlio.. Lei per paura di affrontare la situazione ha messo in dubbio che sia mio figlio e quindi abbiamo proceduto con un esame del dna... è mio figlio... Ci amiamo tantissimo, ma adesso è complicato saltar fuori e dire al marito, a sua mamma e a tutte le persone che la circondano una cosa simile.. Passo questi giorni a pensare come fare, non voglio perdere lei e tantomeno mio figlio...
> 
> ...


... dimenticavo: voi _NON _vi amate... lo sai vero?... poi, racconta-_tevi_ pure tutte le cazzate che volete... cazzata in più o cazzata in meno... che cambia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao, amore... e psiche...


caro chen
nel 2008 molto amore e poca psiche
chissà che non butti meglio così


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> caro chen
> nel 2008 molto amore e poca psiche
> chissà che non butti meglio così


... per la prima volta, da quando avevo dieci anni, ho passato il Natale con la mia famiglia...  

... per la prima volta, da quando avevo quattordici anni, ho passato la fine anno senza donne tra i coglioni... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (2 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... per la prima volta, da quando avevo dieci anni, ho passato il Natale con la mia famiglia...
> 
> ... per la prima volta, da quando avevo quattordici anni, ho passato la fine anno senza donne tra i coglioni... hi, hi, hi...


come ti sei sentito?


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> come ti sei sentito?


... non mi sono sentito... questo è il punto... come se fossi saltato fuori da un film d'azione... come se fossi saltato da un treno in corsa... una sorta di "_s.o.s._-pensione"... ho capito che stavo viaggiando ad altissima velocità verso... non so bene cosa... come un siluro... diamo _vita_ alla nostra _vita_... ma poi, come la mostruosa creatura di Shelley, essa s'impadronisce di noi... la creatura divora il creatore... e se ne impossessa... noi, non appar-_teniamo_ a noi stessi...


----------



## Old LUCKY (2 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dimenticavo: voi _NON _vi amate... lo sai vero?... poi, racconta-_tevi_ pure tutte le cazzate che volete... cazzata in più o cazzata in meno... che cambia... hi, hi, hi...


ciao....
le sentenze me le sono fatte da solo, per te è sicuramente semplice spaccare il cuore alle persone, per noi no!!! dal momento che abbiamo avuto la certezza stiamo cercando la soluzione migliore per affrontare questa storia...
ora sparare cosi all'impazzata capisco sia facile fatto dal tuo schermo, ma ti assicuro che da qua non lo è....
che in tutto quello che ho fatto ci siano parecchi errori sono ddaccordo, ma ora la strada dell'allontanamento graduale penso sia la piu giusta, etenendo sempre come prima preoccupazione nostro figlio cercheremo il meglio per lui.... come puoi pensare che non si tenga in consideerazione il suo bene?
che non siamo due santi non lo metto in dubbio, e non sono certo qua per nasconderlo, è scritto tra le righe, ma penso che tirare una conclusione come la tua sia estrememente facile e superficiale.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> ciao....
> le sentenze me le sono fatte da solo, per te è sicuramente semplice spaccare il cuore alle persone, per noi no!!! dal momento che abbiamo avuto la certezza stiamo cercando la soluzione migliore per affrontare questa storia...
> ora sparare cosi all'impazzata capisco sia facile fatto dal tuo schermo, ma ti assicuro che da qua non lo è....
> che in tutto quello che ho fatto ci siano parecchi errori sono ddaccordo, ma ora la strada dell'allontanamento graduale penso sia la piu giusta, etenendo sempre come prima preoccupazione nostro figlio cercheremo il meglio per lui.... come puoi pensare che non si tenga in consideerazione il suo bene?
> che non siamo due santi non lo metto in dubbio, e non sono certo qua per nasconderlo, è scritto tra le righe, ma penso che tirare una conclusione come la tua sia estrememente facile e superficiale.....


... non vi amate... amico mio... no, non vi amate... sai, penso d'aver colpito nel segno... per questo t'incazzi... ma, ripeto, _non vi amate_... il vostro non è amore... _pur_-troppo... s-_ragionate_, questo sì... ma non _amate_... questo è certo... non sparo nel mucchio... scrivo quel che penso... e non mi limito a leggere... _intelleggo_... e in quel che ho (_intel_)letto, c'è troppa _cautela _e troppa _paura_... quindi, _poco amore_... 

 Il vero _amore _non ha mai conosciuto _misura_
 _(Properzio)_​
... se amassi una donna,_ ri_-amato, che porta in grembo mio figlio... non rimarrebbe un solo minuto là dov'è... questo è certo... se amassi... _ri_-amato... se... appunto... _se_... ​


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non vi amate... amico mio... no, non vi amate... sai, penso d'aver colpito nel segno... per questo t'incazzi... ma, ripeto, _non vi amate_... il vostro non è amore... _pur_-troppo... s-_ragionate_, questo sì... ma non _amate_... questo è certo... non sparo nel mucchio... scrivo quel che penso... e non mi limito a leggere... _intelleggo_... e in quel che ho (_intel_)letto, c'è troppa _cautela _e troppa _paura_... quindi, _poco amore_...
> 
> Il vero _amore _non ha mai conosciuto _misura_
> _(Properzio)_​
> ...


più che altro c'è poco coraggio... che poi sia la logica conseguenza del poco amore è quasi scontato..

ziao Cen-erentolo, come stai?


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro c'è poco coraggio... che poi sia la logica conseguenza del poco amore è quasi scontato..
> 
> ziao Cen-erentolo, come stai?


... hai mai sentito parlare di _amore pusillamine_?... io, mai... l'amore, quand'è AMORE, se ne infischia di mamme, amici, sorelle, fratelli, mariti e conoscenti... se poi, l'AMORE, per giunta, si concretizza con un FIGLIO DELL'AMORE... hi, hi, hi... ma chi cazzo lo ferma più?... e invece, questi, stanno lì a masturbarsi con la mammina, con i parenti, con le valutazioni, con le convenienze... con il _marito_... hi, hi, hi... cazzo, se fosse il ciclone dell'AMORE, sarebbero già stati tutti travolti come fuscelli... ma qui, amica mia, nemmeno una semplice brezza... credimi...

“L’amore non deve _implorare _e nemmeno _pretendere_,
l’amore deve avere la forza di diventare _certezza _dentro di sé.
Allora _non è più trascinato_, ma *trascina*.”
(H. Hesse)​


----------



## Mari' (2 Gennaio 2008)

Il vero amore è come una finestra illuminata in una notte  buia. Il vero amore è una quiete accesa. 
(G. Ungaretti)


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> “L’amore non deve _implorare _e nemmeno _pretendere_,
> l’amore deve avere la forza di diventare _certezza _dentro di sé.
> Allora _non è più trascinato_, ma *trascina*.”
> (H. Hesse)​


questo è l'amore vero ma è l'amore dei "folli"
lo sai anche tu: per raggiungere certi apici, son troppe le zavorre che andrebbero tolte...
e mi viene in mente la Merini cantata da Vecchioni:

Io non scrivo più niente, mi legano i polsi,
ora l'unico tempo è nel tempo che colsi:
qui dentro il dolore è un ospite usuale,
ma l'amore che manca è l'amore che fa male.


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo è l'amore vero ma è l'amore dei "folli"
> lo sai anche tu: per raggiungere certi apici, son troppe le zavorre che andrebbero tolte...
> e mi viene in mente la Merini cantata da Vecchioni:
> 
> ...


... la donna che dici di amare... che, dici, ti ama... con in grembo tuo figlio... _vostro figlio_... a casa, con suo marito, che la tocca, che la bacia, che le accarezza il pancione... il frutto del vostro presunto amore... lontano da te... no, amica mia... _no_... solo il _non amare_ può portarti a tollerare tutto questo... se _ami,_ col cazzo che non rigiri il mondo come un calzino... se _ami_, col cazzo che sopporti tutto questo... suvvia... a trent'anni... hi, hi, hi... fosse successo a me, nemmeno il diavolo avrebbe potuto fermarmi... un minuto dopo, avrei fatto saltare il mondo dalle spalle di Atlante... e che cazzo!... ma deve essere amore... capisci?... devi sentire dentro di te quella forza... la forza dell'amore... per la tua donna e per tuo figlio... la tua vita e il tuo futuro...


----------



## MK (2 Gennaio 2008)

*Penso*

che nel mondo ci sia tanto desiderio di amare ed essere amati, ma poi, all'atto pratico, quando dalle parole e dai sogni si dovrebbe passare ai fatti..
Manca il coraggio. Lucky scusa ma credo anch'io che il vostro non sia amore, e non so come si possa fingere tanto...


----------



## Old LUCKY (2 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la donna che dici di amare... che, dici, ti ama... con in grembo tuo figlio... _vostro figlio_... a casa, con suo marito, che la tocca, che la bacia, che le accarezza il pancione... il frutto del vostro presunto amore... lontano da te... no, amica mia... _no_... solo il _non amare_ può portarti a tollerare tutto questo... se _ami,_ col cazzo che non rigiri il mondo come un calzino... se _ami_, col cazzo che sopporti tutto questo... suvvia... a trent'anni... hi, hi, hi... fosse successo a me, nemmeno il diavolo avrebbe potuto fermarmi... un minuto dopo, avrei fatto saltare il mondo dalle spalle di Atlante... e che cazzo!... ma deve essere amore... capisci?... devi sentire dentro di te quella forza... la forza dell'amore... per la tua donna e per tuo figlio... la tua vita e il tuo futuro...


che l'amore sia irrazionale mi sta bene, ma se per amore deve pagare qualcun'altro mi spiace ma non lo accetto...
le varie citazioni dei vostri scrittori preferiti ben poco c'entrano in tutte le sitiazioni...
io voglio solo che a pagarne le conseguenze un domani non sia mio figlio, per il resto la soluzionee piu facile sarebbe fare un gran casino, e come gia detto non sapete quante volte lo avrei voluto fare, ma credo che ponderare bene la cosa non ci faccia diventare bestie... e se poi credete che l'amore sia solo pazzia, vi dico no... l'amore irrazionale lo accetto se le persone che rischiano sono solo due, o chi ha deciso di fare qualche tipo di pazzia per conquistare l'amore... qua purtroppo ci sono troppe persone in ballo e penso che essere cauti e intanto cercare di capire quali potrebbero essere le varie reazioni sia la cos agiusta, per sapere a cosa stiamo andando incontro e come comportarci...
ma cmq auguri, auguri per tutti i colpi di testa che farete per amore... ma ricordate che dalla parte di chi dovra soffrire ci potreste essere voi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> che l'amore sia irrazionale mi sta bene, ma se per amore deve pagare qualcun'altro mi spiace ma non lo accetto...
> le varie citazioni dei vostri scrittori preferiti ben poco c'entrano in tutte le sitiazioni...
> io voglio solo che a pagarne le conseguenze un domani non sia mio figlio, per il resto la soluzionee piu facile sarebbe fare un gran casino, e come gia detto non sapete quante volte lo avrei voluto fare, ma credo che ponderare bene la cosa non ci faccia diventare bestie... e se poi credete che l'amore sia solo pazzia, vi dico no... l'amore irrazionale lo accetto se le persone che rischiano sono solo due, o chi ha deciso di fare qualche tipo di pazzia per conquistare l'amore... qua purtroppo ci sono troppe persone in ballo e penso che essere cauti e intanto cercare di capire quali potrebbero essere le varie reazioni sia la cos agiusta, per sapere a cosa stiamo andando incontro e come comportarci...
> ma cmq auguri, auguri per tutti i colpi di testa che farete per amore... ma ricordate che dalla parte di chi dovra soffrire ci potreste essere voi...


Tieni conto però che nulla è indolore e che quel che fa soffrire di più è l'inganno e più è prolungato più fa soffrire.
Speso la "delicatezza" nei confronti dei sentimenti altrui viene cercata solo dopo che si è ingannato senza alcuna delicatezza. Credo che la delicatezza sia solo verso se stessi per cercare di evitare scontri, spiegazioni e chiarezza con gli altri e ...con se stessi.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> che l'amore sia irrazionale mi sta bene, ma se per amore deve pagare qualcun'altro mi spiace ma non lo accetto...
> le varie citazioni dei vostri scrittori preferiti ben poco c'entrano in tutte le sitiazioni...
> io voglio solo che a pagarne le conseguenze un domani non sia mio figlio, per il resto la soluzionee piu facile sarebbe fare un gran casino, e come gia detto non sapete quante volte lo avrei voluto fare, ma credo che ponderare bene la cosa non ci faccia diventare bestie... e se poi credete che l'amore sia solo pazzia, vi dico no... l'amore irrazionale lo accetto se le persone che rischiano sono solo due, o chi ha deciso di fare qualche tipo di pazzia per conquistare l'amore... qua purtroppo ci sono troppe persone in ballo e penso che essere cauti e intanto cercare di capire quali potrebbero essere le varie reazioni sia la cos agiusta, per sapere a cosa stiamo andando incontro e come comportarci...
> ma cmq auguri, auguri per tutti i colpi di testa che farete per amore... ma ricordate che dalla parte di chi dovra soffrire ci potreste essere voi...


ma sì... ma come no... dai, continua a crederci...
e finiscila con il mandare sfighe: se non te ne sei accorto (?) sei in un forum che proprio tanto di santo non ha...
bon. a parte questo, vorrei ricordarti un attimo, che la tua vicenda personale, te la sei creata tu, mica noi...
e mi fai pure pena, perché sei lì che pensi e speri in un qualcosa che mai si realizzerà...


----------



## Old LUCKY (2 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì... ma come no... dai, continua a crederci...
> e finiscila con il mandare sfighe: se non te ne sei accorto (?) sei in un forum che proprio tanto di santo non ha...
> bon. a parte questo, vorrei ricordarti un attimo, che la tua vicenda personale, te la sei creata tu, mica noi...
> e mi fai pure pena, perché sei lì che pensi e speri in un qualcosa che mai si realizzerà...


io non mando sfighe... o se lo credi davvero, prova a rileggere quello che scrivi prima di dire a me che mando sfiga.... che me la sono creata io lo so per certo, grazie.. io un anno fa l'avrei pensata come voi, ora pero mi devo ricredere...


----------



## Old LUCKY (2 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tieni conto però che nulla è indolore e che quel che fa soffrire di più è l'inganno e più è prolungato più fa soffrire.
> Speso la "delicatezza" nei confronti dei sentimenti altrui viene cercata solo dopo che si è ingannato senza alcuna delicatezza. Credo che la delicatezza sia solo verso se stessi per cercare di evitare scontri, spiegazioni e chiarezza con gli altri e ...con se stessi.


lo so... per questo che siamo decisi a risolvere la situazione il piu velocemente possibile cercando di farlo nel modo migliore...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> lo so... per questo che siamo decisi a risolvere la situazione il piu velocemente possibile cercando di farlo nel modo migliore...


ciao, lucky, non ti ho mai scritto, ma ho letto e mi chiedo: qual è questo modo migliore? E lei cosa sta facendo per attuarlo?
Ti auguro tutto il bene del mondo, ma come minimo questa donna è una fragile e indecisa ragazzina che magari neppure sa cosa vuole... spero voglia te, ma certo non come e quanto la vuoi tu, se no sarebbe già lì... oppure ha visto troppo beautiful, perchè nella vita reale non si finge per 11mesi di amare un uomo se se ne vuole un altro, nè si progetta con lui il futuro di un figlio che non è suo....


----------



## Old LUCKY (2 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ciao, lucky, non ti ho mai scritto, ma ho letto e mi chiedo: qual è questo modo migliore? E lei cosa sta facendo per attuarlo?
> Ti auguro tutto il bene del mondo, ma come minimo questa donna è una fragile e indecisa ragazzina che magari neppure sa cosa vuole... spero voglia te, ma certo non come e quanto la vuoi tu, se no sarebbe già lì... oppure ha visto troppo beautiful, perchè nella vita reale non si finge per 11mesi di amare un uomo se se ne vuole un altro, nè si progetta con lui il futuro di un figlio che non è suo....


allontanarlo o con la scusa della possibilita che non sia suo, o allontanarlo e poi tra un paio di mesi mettere sul piatto la cosa...
io vorrei andar la e fera un casino, ma credo che cosi scatenerei proprio il massimo dell'ira...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> allontanarlo o con la scusa della possibilita che non sia suo, o allontanarlo e poi tra un paio di mesi mettere sul piatto la cosa...
> io vorrei andar la e fera un casino, ma credo che cosi scatenerei proprio il massimo dell'ira...


ma lei che vuol fare? COsa materialmente farà e quando? Solo questo conta e solo lei sa....


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> allontanarlo o con la scusa della possibilita che non sia suo, o allontanarlo e poi tra un paio di mesi mettere sul piatto la cosa...
> io vorrei andar la e fera un casino, ma credo che cosi scatenerei proprio il massimo dell'ira...


 
e allora?! Ti terrorizza?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nella vita a volte bisogna anche lottare....


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Lucky*

Non ti faccio citazioni, frasi d'autore o rime sparse, un solo consiglio, ascolta quello che ti ha scritto Chen, e non perchè scriva dottamente o con enfasi e veemenza ma perchè, per quel che posso capire lui di come si possa NON amare anche se all'apparenza tutto lo presupporrebbe, se ne intende parecchio...
Spesso nell'automalintenderci diamo ascolto più alle nostre contingenze che alle nostre reali esigenze, che guarda caso, dovrebbero combaciare con l'interesse del bambino che, prima o poi, farà delle domande!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (3 Gennaio 2008)

Non posso che essere d'accordo. Se ami veramente non sopporti neanche l'idea che la tua donna sia sfiorata da un altro...e non aspetti la prova del DNA per amare quello che potrebbe essere tuo figlio.

Lucky...lei non ti ama...se lo avesse fatto, avrebbe lasciato tuo marito per te...tu non ami lei, perchè non avresti sopportato una situazione siffatta. Nessuno ama nessuno. Tu sei solo incidentalmente il padre biologico di un bimbo nato da una donna che si barcamena tra matrimonio ed amante senza troppi patemi d'animo.
Mi dispiace per quella creatura e per il marito che sembra ignaro.

L'unica cosa vera della tua storia è quel bambino.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> che l'amore sia irrazionale mi sta bene, ma se per amore deve pagare qualcun'altro mi spiace ma non lo accetto...
> le varie citazioni dei vostri scrittori preferiti ben poco c'entrano in tutte le sitiazioni...
> io voglio solo che a pagarne le conseguenze un domani non sia mio figlio, per il resto la soluzionee piu facile sarebbe fare un gran casino, e come gia detto non sapete quante volte lo avrei voluto fare, ma credo che ponderare bene la cosa non ci faccia diventare bestie... e se poi credete che l'amore sia solo pazzia, vi dico no... l'amore irrazionale lo accetto se le persone che rischiano sono solo due, o chi ha deciso di fare qualche tipo di pazzia per conquistare l'amore... qua purtroppo ci sono troppe persone in ballo e penso che essere cauti e intanto cercare di capire quali potrebbero essere le varie reazioni sia la cos agiusta, per sapere a cosa stiamo andando incontro e come comportarci...
> ma cmq auguri, auguri per tutti i colpi di testa che farete per amore... ma ricordate che dalla parte di chi dovra soffrire ci potreste essere voi...


... hi, hi, hi... puttana eva che strazio... ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?... "cercare di capire quali potrebbero essere le varie reazioni..."... "... a pagarne le conseguenze un domani non sia mio figlio..."... amico mio, mi fai star male... amico mio, sei penoso... dimmi che c'è da ponderare in questo: TU ami la TUA donna e LEI ama TE... avete un figlio... VOSTRO... ora: TU VAI A VIVERE CON LEI, LEI VIENE A VIVERE CON TE, TU E LEI ANDATE A VIVERE CON VOSTRO FIGLIO, TU, LEI E VOSTRO FIGLIO VI AMATE... CHE CAZZO C'E' DA RIFLETTERE?... amico mio, te l'ho detto, sei assolutamente penoso... perché, in realtà, non c'è amore... ci sono solo _chiacchiere & distintivi_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... puttana eva che strazio... ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?... "cercare di capire quali potrebbero essere le varie reazioni..."... "... a pagarne le conseguenze un domani non sia mio figlio..."... amico mio, mi fai star male... amico mio, sei penoso... dimmi che c'è da ponderare in questo: TU ami la TUA donna e LEI ama TE... avete un figlio... VOSTRO... ora: TU VAI A VIVERE CON LEI, LEI VIENE A VIVERE CON TE, TU E LEI ANDATE A VIVERE CON VOSTRO FIGLIO, TU, LEI E VOSTRO FIGLIO VI AMATE... CHE CAZZO C'E' DA RIFLETTERE?... amico mio, te l'ho detto, sei assolutamente penoso... perché, in realtà, non c'è amore... ci sono solo _chiacchiere & distintivi_... hi, hi, hi...


Vuoi vedere che ti ha preso alla lettera e si e' dato all'azione?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Allora Lucki, novita'?


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che ti ha preso alla lettera e si e' dato all'azione?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Marì, questo è un _cantastorie_... lui e quell'altra... hi, hi, hi... leggi quello che scrive: si amano alla follia... hanno un figlio... tutto trabocca pace e amore... _peace & love_... ma al momento di prendersi le rersponsabilità, l'amore tra-_balla: _la mamma... la nonna... chi paga il conto... chi darà la mancia... gli amici... il marito... hi, hi, hi... ma ti rendi conto? A trent'anni... quando si dovrebbe fare la rivoluzione... quando, per una donna che ami, dovresti scuotere la terra... hi, hi, hi... e c'è pure un figlio... cazzo, lo lasceresti tu tuo figlio e la donna che ami, in casa d'altri?... hi, hi, hi... ci vuole proprio una bella faccia di cazzo... o no?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Marì, questo è un _cantastorie_... lui e quell'altra... hi, hi, hi... leggi quello che scrive: si amano alla follia... hanno un figlio... tutto trabocca pace e amore... _peace & love_... ma al momento di prendersi le rersponsabilità, l'amore tra-_balla: _la mamma... la nonna... chi paga il conto... chi darà la mancia... gli amici... il marito... hi, hi, hi... ma ti rendi conto? A trent'anni... quando si dovrebbe fare la rivoluzione... quando, per una donna che ami, dovresti scuotere la terra... hi, hi, hi... e c'è pure un figlio... cazzo, lo lasceresti tu tuo figlio e la donna che ami, in casa d'altri?... hi, hi, hi... ci vuole proprio una bella faccia di cazzo... o no?... hi, hi, hi...


Concordo il 100%


----------



## Old LUCKY (4 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Marì, questo è un _cantastorie_... lui e quell'altra... hi, hi, hi... leggi quello che scrive: si amano alla follia... hanno un figlio... tutto trabocca pace e amore... _peace & love_... ma al momento di prendersi le rersponsabilità, l'amore tra-_balla: _la mamma... la nonna... chi paga il conto... chi darà la mancia... gli amici... il marito... hi, hi, hi... ma ti rendi conto? A trent'anni... quando si dovrebbe fare la rivoluzione... quando, per una donna che ami, dovresti scuotere la terra... hi, hi, hi... e c'è pure un figlio... cazzo, lo lasceresti tu tuo figlio e la donna che ami, in casa d'altri?... hi, hi, hi... ci vuole proprio una bella faccia di cazzo... o no?... hi, hi, hi...


senti un po!!! il coraggio non mi manca, e se pensi che solo te sei qualche guru che ha tanta esperienza per dire se uno ha una faccia di cazzo, beh... fidati  ti do un consiglio, stai attento, a prendere decisioni troppo brutali... lo so e ti ho gia detto che io l'avrei gia fatto di precipitarmi la di corsa, ma molto probabilmente cosi perderei la possibilita di crescere mio figlio tutti i giorni, anche se forse ne sto gia perdendo i migliori, perderei molto probabilmente anche lei, perche oltre a tenerlo nascosto lo avrei tirato fuori io...
ora non pretyendo che te e chi ti da ragione lo capisca, e a dirti la verita non mi interessa, se vuoi andare avanti a scrivere  le tue cazzate vai avanti pure....


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

Lucky, novita'?


----------



## Old LUCKY (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lucky, novita'?


ciao Mari'....
mi sono informato sulle questioni legali della cosa, sono abbattuto...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> ciao Mari'....
> mi sono informato sulle questioni legali della cosa, sono abbattuto...



Quindi nulla di buono?!


----------



## Old LUCKY (4 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ti faccio citazioni, frasi d'autore o rime sparse, un solo consiglio, ascolta quello che ti ha scritto Chen, e non perchè scriva dottamente o con enfasi e veemenza ma perchè, per quel che posso capire lui di come si possa NON amare anche se all'apparenza tutto lo presupporrebbe, se ne intende parecchio...
> Spesso nell'automalintenderci diamo ascolto più alle nostre contingenze che alle nostre reali esigenze, che guarda caso, dovrebbero combaciare con l'interesse del bambino che, prima o poi, farà delle domande!
> Bruja


Ciao Bruja
io posso anche  ascoltare quello che dice chen, ma credo che l'amore non sia solo pazzia, o perlomeno non dovrebbe esserlo, credo che non sia una il metodo giusto fare pazzie, vorrebbe dire rischiare in questo caso, e mi spiace, ma di rischiare con di mezzo mio figlio non mi va... ogni giorno dal mattino quando mi sveglio vorrei andare la a prendere lui e lei...


----------



## Old LUCKY (4 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi nulla di buono?!


no per niente, ora so in piu che se tra anni dovesse succedere qualcosa ne pagherei pesantemente le conseguenze, come gia devo pagarle adesso anche se in maniera piu lieve, questa la situazione legale...


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2008)

*Lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> no per niente, ora so in piu che se tra anni dovesse succedere qualcosa ne pagherei pesantemente le conseguenze, come gia devo pagarle adesso anche se in maniera piu lieve, questa la situazione legale...


Come vedi non sono notizie allegre e prima ti attivi e meglio è, se questa è la tua idea.... però è anche vero che entrambi potevate prendere informazioni legali prima che il bimbo nascesse, forse si poteva evitare tutta una serie di complicanze che ora sono inevitabili.
Non sò che dire d'altro, certo che adesso molto di tutto potrebbe essere lei a risolverlo.... ma lei dubito che sappia non tanto cosa fare ma perfino cosa volere.  
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2008)

LUCKY ha detto:


> ciao Mari'....
> mi sono informato sulle questioni legali della cosa, sono abbattuto...


Quali sono le cose che ti abbattono?


----------



## Iago (5 Gennaio 2008)

*Lucky*



LUCKY ha detto:


> ciao Mari'....
> mi sono informato sulle questioni legali della cosa, sono abbattuto...



...non prenderlo come un'offesa, ma secondo me devi anche andare da un buon psicoterapeuta, perchè hai fatto passare già troppo tempo...inerme, e questo è significativo, rifletti...


non sono riuscito a vedere idee chiare in te, ma idee fisse, e sempre secondo i miei canoni, questo è lo status peggiore per fare scelte importanti, quindi non stare ad aspettare e a subire gli spostamenti d'utero di questa mamma (che, ripeto, ha già scelto e non da ora, e...tutto stà bene così...)


----------



## Old Angel (5 Gennaio 2008)

Il fatto è....cosa vuole realmente lei.
Lui può fare tanti casini, andare da avvocati...urlare al mondo ...distruggere una famiglia......ma lei?


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2008)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Il fatto è....cosa vuole realmente lei.
> Lui può fare tanti casini, andare da avvocati...urlare al mondo ...distruggere una famiglia......ma lei?


 
Credo che le starebbe bene la frase del Principe di Salina del Gattopardo.... che tutto cambi affinchè tutto resti uguale !  Lei questa pigna non se la vuole scozzare
Bruja


----------

